# HR20-700: 0x17E - Discussion / Issues



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

National Release: 07/21/2007
Manufacturer 700 - 0x17E

Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=92449

*PLEASE DONT POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they are subject to deletion*

*National Release:*
Staggered release, initial roll out to Pacific Time zone July 21, 2007.

*The more detail the better* Simply put... the more detail you can provide the better the feedback.

*Last three national releases*
*HR20-700*

Version 0x68 (06/14/2007): * Discussion Thread*
Version 0x15c (05/15/2007): * Discussion Thread*
Version 0x145 (03/29/2007): *Discussion Thread*


*The Original HR20 Review Thread*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61862

*Tips and Tricks Threads*
Official Tips and Tricks
Unoffical Tips and Tricks v2.9

*Unoffical Feature Request Survey*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=80600

*Unoffical eSATA Feature Discussion*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

nice... there is at least ONE much desired update with this release. I have to go home and check if I got the update yet. Very cool


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

No buffer when I turned the HR20 on this morning. (The buffer worked, there just wasn't anything in the buffer - as time passed, it was buffering but was empty at the moment I took the HR20 out of standby).

Connected via SWM.

Carl


----------



## THX (Aug 5, 2004)

Does this upgrade apply to the HR20-100 as well?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

THX said:


> Does this upgrade apply to the HR20-100 as well?


No, hence the name of the thread...


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm not home so I can't check but I do recall seeing the yellow "tip" on group playback when I was in my list this morning.

The West Coast of Florida isn't the West Coast I would have expected to get this release already though.


----------



## beestea (Dec 13, 2006)

Cool... im excited to see the new Media Share interface. Anyone have screen shots yet?


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Are "under the cover" items the only difference between the 0x17D and 0x17E releases? I can't seem to find anything different (disclaimer: I'm still on first coffee)


----------



## nullrider (Aug 22, 2006)

I have yet to be able to connect. I am using wireless Belkin USB dongle. Can't figure out why it won't connect to my linksys wireless router.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

nullrider said:


> I have yet to be able to connect. I am using wireless Belkin USB dongle. Can't figure out why it won't connect to my linksys wireless router.


As far as I know, you cannot connect via the USB. You need to use the ethernet port.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

In Music & Photos, my first shot at pictures was working nicely (surprise), but I didn't get all of my folders. I tried music and it was fine, as usual. 

I went back to pictures and couldn't get my folders to list. My remote froze and nothing would work. I waited 5 minutes and did a RBR. 

Back up, but still some photo issues.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

Is fastforward correction always enabled? I don't see a menu selection for it...


----------



## Hey_Hey (Aug 23, 2006)

I received it at 1:57AM Pacific Time on 7/20/07 so it seems to be happening ahead of the posted schedule. 

One of my 3 HR20-700's was dead this AM, I couldn't get it to turn on from the remote or the front panel power button. I unplugged it and replugged it in and it came up and said it had updated the software and needed to re-boot. After that it seemed okay. Is the fact that it was dead on first check indicative of a problem or should I not worry about it?

The second HR20-700 had updated apparently with no problems, it turned on just fine. I didn't check the third one before I had to leave for work. 

I played just a little bit with Fast Forward correction and it seemed to be working well. This was the only remaining feature that I really felt I was missing from my HR10-250, so I'm quite happy! I never got used to the 30-sec skip/slip features and had come to rely quite heavily on the Fast Forward correction of the HR10-250 so I was really missing it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

In the setup menus, I noticed that there is an item under "Display" labeled "HDTV" I seem to recall it said something different in past releases. Can someone who is still on ox168 check the setup menu and see what the menu item is under "Display"


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

pdawg17 said:


> Is fastforward correction always enabled? I don't see a menu selection for it...


Does the system seem to be autocorrecting? If not, it is off by default. I believe that the toggle requires a back door code to access it, but I am not certain. I'll let Earl post the instructions if need be.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey_Hey said:


> I played just a little bit with Fast Forward correction and it seemed to be working well.


Was there a menu option to turn on the FF correction? How did you turn it on?


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

carl6 said:


> No buffer when I turned the HR20 on this morning. (The buffer worked, there just wasn't anything in the buffer - as time passed, it was buffering but was empty at the moment I took the HR20 out of standby).
> 
> Connected via SWM.
> 
> Carl


+1

No buffer on all 3 this morning, mix of SWM and straight off the 6x8.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

brott said:


> Does the system seem to be autocorrecting? If not, it is off by default. I believe that the toggle requires a back door code to access it, but I am not certain. I'll let Earl post the instructions if need be.


Should you need a backdoor code for an NR? I thought once features were included in an NR they are then put onto a menu somewhere (like showing grid first, etc)...


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

pdawg17 said:


> Should you need a backdoor code for an NR? I thought once features were included in an NR they are then put onto a menu somewhere (like showing grid first, etc)...


I thought that the one button guide was available in a couple NR's before it made it to the menu.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

i probably already the answer to my question 
since this has went to NR, is it in the stream to D/L (by forcing)? even tho it's a staggered roll out?
thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gulfwarvet said:


> i probably already the answer to my question
> since this has went to NR, is it in the stream to D/L (by forcing)? even tho it's a staggered roll out?
> thanks


Staggered rollout... as noted in the release notes, and the first message of the thread..


----------



## Hey_Hey (Aug 23, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Was there a menu option to turn on the FF correction? How did you turn it on?


I just tried it and it seemed to work. I didn't change anything on a menu anywhere. I picked a show, FF'ed through a commercial at 3x until I saw the show restarting and hit play. It jumped back to what was probably the very last frame of the commercial, it seemed to hang on that frame for maybe 0.5 seconds (it was an action commercial so it definitely seemed stuck on one frame, not a series of static frames) and then start playing the beginning of the show. This happened to be a show from an MPEG2 SD channel. I saw the same behavior a couple times I tried.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

FFW Correction is still in the Advanced Menu (via Back Door).


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Staggered rollout... as noted in the release notes, and the first message of the thread..


Thanks, 
i think i should have stated/asked for that time zone.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

Well, I got it sometime between 9PM last night and 11:30 this morning. The reason I don't know is that I had to RBR to get it to respond. This is the 2nd national release and the second RBR because of it. 

I checked for autocorrection and it seems to be there. I still have network connectivity but I don't see a reference to my pictures/audio in the Menu. I may have to boot my PC, or something like that.

Update: Rebooted my PC and Music and Photos shows up in Menu. When selected my PC shows up twice. The first entry is good and the second is bad. Once in I select Audio and look for my music. Everything is X'ed out. I am running TVersity 0.9.10.5. In the previous release of the HR20 code, I didn't have to do anything to the TVersity S/W to tell it it was talking to a HR20. It then transcoded all of my .M4A files to MP3 on the fly. After the new HR20 S/W, I had to tell TVersity that it was communicating with a HR20 before this would happen. Music is now fine. Pictures do display but it appears that Media Share has been substantially reworked and when you go into the My Pictures, the HR20 attempts to put up a bunch of thumbnails of some pictures. I'm not sure where the pictures are coming from since when I went into a specific folder, the same thumbnails were trying to display -- SLOWLY. Once you are at a group of pictures, they do display OK but at a very limited resolution.


----------



## Tony Chick (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a Maxtor NAS (Network Attached Storage) unit with a built-in Media server. In 0x168 and 0x179, it appeared in the list of Computers and showed all my mp3 tracks but they all had an X next to them. In 0x17E (and the D CE), it doesn't show up in the list of computers at all. iTunes on both my Vista PC and my MAC sees it just fine.
My PCs running WMP11 do show up & the mp3s do play.

I know they are only supporting ViiV, but it seemed worth mentioning.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Audio Dropouts and Audio/Video out of synch. Went back in the live tv buffer (local mpeg4 station), and have had continuous serious audio/video synch issues, and some audio dropout issues. Have not seen this for a number of CE's, but it is sure bad now. When I first turned the HR20 on this morning (after getting the update automatically) I had no buffer. Since then I have a buffer, but the synch issues is major (perhaps 5 full seconds of difference). Have not yet changed channels, which I expect will correct. Have backed up in the buffer, skipped back, skipped forward, - things that have in the past corrected the synch problem.

Okay, dumped the buffer (changed channels) and am back in synch.

Carl


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Tony Chick said:


> I have a Maxtor NAS (Network Attached Storage) unit with a built-in Media server. In 0x168 and 0x179, it appeared in the list of Computers and showed all my mp3 tracks but they all had an X next to them. In 0x17E (and the D CE), it doesn't show up in the list of computers at all. iTunes on both my Vista PC and my MAC sees it just fine.
> My PCs running WMP11 do show up & the mp3s do play.
> 
> I know they are only supporting ViiV, but it seemed worth mentioning.


Possibly the Maxtor sends out the mp3s raw, while the HR20 requires that they be transcoded (which Viiv, Tversity, WMP11 and Twonky will do). Some of the earlier releases with Media Share would actually list video files (which were X'd out) but the newer version doesn't display them at all.


----------



## dmoneyd (Feb 15, 2007)

At least once a week I have to restart via the menu due to the "771 error no signal on tuner 1." I miss a lot of recordings because of this. Do you think the BBC's are bad or just a defective tuner and I need to replace the whole unit? Both tuners on my HR10-250 continue to work.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Actually, I tried to download today and got 0x168. No 0x17E in the Chicagoland area yet.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> Actually, I tried to download today and got 0x168. No 0x17E in the Chicagoland area yet.


Yea, I don't yet either!


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

Can someone give the quick skinny on the release approach D* uses between the 700's and the 100's? I've only been here a short while, but it seems 700's get all the updates where the 100's only get them few and far between. Is there a reason behind this? Why can't both be at the same level at the same time, seeing as how there doesn't seem to be any real diffrence between the boxes?


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Got 0x17e today.

I note one thing right off: With Native Mode set and all 4 resolutions enabled, *shows that I know are in 1080i or 720p* come up as 480p on the LEDs and on the TV's resolution display.

If I move up and down the OTA channels, for example, I might get a station at 1080i and the next time (with the same program feed) I might get 480p. Numb3rs on CBS, for example.

Can someone else please play with this and let me know what's up? I've temporarily gone to 1080i fixed.

Complete settings: 16x9, pillar, native on, all 4 rezes checked.


----------



## Meklos (Nov 7, 2006)

Is this release supposed to fix the OTA/Sat scheduling problem, where a Series Link for an OTA show gets wiped out / ignored when a Series Link for the simultaneous broadcast of the same program via satellite is scheduled?

I've had this particular bug since OTA was enabled, and I haven't seen anyone list it in the known bugs list, nor acknowledge its existence.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

It's back again........... Three entries under Music and Photos under "my computer".


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

kcmurphy88 said:


> Got 0x17e today.
> 
> I note one thing right off: With Native Mode set and all 4 resolutions enabled, *shows that I know are in 1080i or 720p* come up as 480p on the LEDs and on the TV's resolution display.
> 
> ...


And now, when I go back to native from fixed, and re-enable all the rezes, it works, mostly. Go figure.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

dmoneyd said:


> At least once a week I have to restart via the menu due to the "771 error no signal on tuner 1." I miss a lot of recordings because of this. Do you think the BBC's are bad or just a defective tuner and I need to replace the whole unit? Both tuners on my HR10-250 continue to work.


Try removing the BBCs and see if that helps. You can also swap the two satellite cables to see if the problem "moves" to Tuner 2.


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

brott said:


> In the setup menus, I noticed that there is an item under "Display" labeled "HDTV" I seem to recall it said something different in past releases. Can someone who is still on ox168 check the setup menu and see what the menu item is under "Display"


I still have 0x168 here in the Big Easy, and the item under "Display" is "HDTV". Is this what you were asking for, or do you require more detail. Let me know. 

Cheers,
John


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

No 0x17e here in Boston area


----------



## macdawg (Mar 10, 2007)

kenn157 said:


> No 0x17e here in Boston area


NO 0x17e here in Wash DC area.


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

dmoneyd said:


> At least once a week I have to restart via the menu due to the "771 error no signal on tuner 1." I miss a lot of recordings because of this. Do you think the BBC's are bad or just a defective tuner and I need to replace the whole unit? Both tuners on my HR10-250 continue to work.


Did you try the BBC test on Channel 499?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Had unit paused for 10 minutes. Screen saver did not come on.


----------



## MrRoarke (Dec 16, 2006)

Maybe someone can shed a little light, but I thought I had read here a while back that we would never be getting the fast forward correction because that jump back feature was something that Tivo had patented. Was that info incorrect? or has Directv found a different way to implement?

This is cool. It's the one thing I've really missed about my old Tivo unit.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

dmoneyd said:


> At least once a week I have to restart via the menu due to the "771 error no signal on tuner 1." I miss a lot of recordings because of this. Do you think the BBC's are bad or just a defective tuner and I need to replace the whole unit? Both tuners on my HR10-250 continue to work.


I use to have this problem also, someone suggested that you tighten them up real tight, both ends, since then, I have not had 1 problem with the 771 error, unless we get a bad downpoor, hope this helps. Also, like someone else suggested, test the bbc's on the test channel


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

kcmurphy88 said:


> Got 0x17e today.
> 
> I note one thing right off: With Native Mode set and all 4 resolutions enabled, *shows that I know are in 1080i or 720p* come up as 480p on the LEDs and on the TV's resolution display.
> 
> ...





kcmurphy88 said:


> And now, when I go back to native from fixed, and re-enable all the rezes, it works, mostly. Go figure.


I am curious. Are you using component or HDMI connection?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

John4924 said:


> I still have 0x168 here in the Big Easy, and the item under "Display" is "HDTV". Is this what you were asking for, or do you require more detail. Let me know.
> 
> Cheers,
> John


Thanks it must have changed before I thought, then. I did find some "old software" on a different receiver type and it says "TV Type" rather than "HDTV." That's the wording that used to be there on the HR20 but has now changed.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

MrRoarke said:


> Maybe someone can shed a little light, but I thought I had read here a while back that we would never be getting the fast forward correction because that jump back feature was something that Tivo had patented. Was that info incorrect? or has Directv found a different way to implement?
> 
> This is cool. It's the one thing I've really missed about my old Tivo unit.


This was speculated on heavily here @ DBSTalk.com. The consensus among us was that there was no way that FFW correction could be implemented without violating the Patent. I'm sure DIRECTV has looked at the situation and made their own judgments based on agreements or business decisions that we are not privy to.

The good news is that it is there, and I'm think that it is a great addition.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

brott said:


> This was speculated on heavily here @ DBSTalk.com. The consensus among us was that there was no way that FFW correction could be implemented without violating the Patent. I'm sure DIRECTV has looked at the situation and made their own judgments based on agreements or business decisions that we are not privy to.
> 
> The good news is that it is there, and I'm think that it is a great addition.


I'm guessing that DirecTV reached a patent/licensing agreement with Tivo to implement this feature. But we'll probably never know the real story.


----------



## kintaro (Dec 27, 2006)

I just noticed the FFW correction this morning. I'm in the Los Angeles area, btw. At 2x FFW it went back about 10 seconds, I sure missed that feature. Now if we can get Dual Live buffers I'd be a very happy man.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

I notice no mention of the super crop bug in the release notes. Could it be that it has been fixed but they neglected to include it in the notes? Earl?

I really want this bug gone for good...


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

So when our receiver gets this, FFW autocorrection will be there, or we have to activate it?


----------



## trevorst (Jul 16, 2007)

Not sure if this is related to the latest software or just a coincidence. The crop aspect ratio on my unit has been over stretching since the S/W load yesterday. In 1080i mode when I use crop on an SD channel will be Ok then it will just stretch about 10 -15 percent making everything look tall & skinny. Also if I bring up a menu or guide it will cause it to happen. Change channels a few times and I can get back to normal for a while.

I have only had the unit since Monday so I have no long term history but I know it never happend prior to the latest download.

HR-20 connected to a Panasonic Plasma via DVR, native off, only 1080i selected as resolution. (makes changing aspect easy)


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Smuuth said:


> I am curious. Are you using component or HDMI connection?


 HDMI-video, optical-audio. See equipment list below.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> I'm guessing that DirecTV reached a patent/licensing agreement with Tivo to implement this feature. But we'll probably never know the real story.


DirecTV has a blanket TiVo license, signed 1 day before the jury found DiSH in infringement. I would assume it covers all TiVo DVR patents. One of the reasons I've never found the "patent" excuse too convincing.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I thought 0x17E was supposed to be the new CE for the HR20-100 and not the -700. Is this new national release related to the current -100 only CE?

I saw the release notes for the -100 0x17E CE. Does the national release (0x17E) have these same release notes as the -100 0x17E improvements and new features?


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> I thought 0x17E was supposed to be the new CE for the HR20-100 and not the -700. Is this new national release related to the current -100 only CE?
> 
> I saw the release notes for the -100 0x17E CE. Does the national release (0x17E) have these same release notes as the -100 0x17E improvements and new features?


The -700 is getting a new NR that has the same version number as the CE -100 are getting. Also, I would think they both have the same features.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> I saw the release notes for the -100 0x17E CE. Does the national release (0x17E) have these same release notes as the -100 0x17E improvements and new features?


Compare for yourself...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=92449

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=92558


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

BuffaloDenny said:


> Can someone give the quick skinny on the release approach D* uses between the 700's and the 100's? I've only been here a short while, but it seems 700's get all the updates where the 100's only get them few and far between. Is there a reason behind this? Why can't both be at the same level at the same time, seeing as how there doesn't seem to be any real diffrence between the boxes?


Pretty much everything in the wild is a 700. When the CE's started, there only were 700's for HR20.

I don't know what tweak differences there are between the two; but, with different manufacturers [what 100 vs. 700 means] and probably internals changed [advanced?], there must be minor software tweaks at a minimum.

700 CE's have a much larger base to experiment with.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

brott said:


> FFW Correction is still in the Advanced Menu (via Back Door).


Does this mean that FFW Correction is not automatically on?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

RMSko said:


> Does this mean that FFW Correction is not automatically on? If it's not on, what is the back door to the advanced menu?


If you have not done the "IAMANEDGECUTTER" search then you have to do that first.

Press menu-->search-->keyword-->type "IAMANEDGECUTTER"-->continue-->all-->when it finds nothing press and hole menu and info button on the front of the HR20 together for 2 seconds and let go. I hidden menu will pop up.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

ktabel01 said:


> So when our receiver gets this, FFW autocorrection will be there, or we have to activate it?


I believe it will be pre-activated, as that was how it was done during test releases.

(But after reading BMore's post, maybe you DO have to activate it first.)


----------



## fiveputts (Feb 13, 2007)

I knew nothing about the update and last night set the box to record this morning's British Open. Noticed the FFW autocorrection right away and thought it was a glitch with the broadcast coming from Scotland. Now I know that autocorrection is here AND I AM STOKED. Missed it a lot from tivo.

I did not do anything to activate. It was just there.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

RMSko said:


> Does this mean that FFW Correction is not automatically on?


From earlier posts, it appears that FFW correction is on by default. To use it, you shouldn't have to do anything which makes Earl's notes correct in the matter. Now, if you want to turn it off, then you can do it through the Advanced menu using the method described above.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

No video on MP4 stations today, looked like a BSB, but in the traditional BSB it was the MP2 stations that went black. Anyway, after I left it on channel 2 for about 5 minutes, the picture returned, and it was back on all the other MP4 stations as well.


----------



## jpete20024 (Jan 25, 2007)

Tried to download 0x17E at 11:40 PM EST but only got 0168. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

jpete20024 said:


> Tried to download 0x17E at 11:40 PM EST but only got 0168. Anyone else have this problem?


It is rolling out in a national update. It is not a CE update. You should get it in the next couple of days.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

jpete20024 said:


> Tried to download 0x17E at 11:40 PM EST but only got 0168. Anyone else have this problem?


Its a staggered release, I think only the west cost so far has gotten it?


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

spoonman said:


> Its a staggered release, I think only the west cost so far has gotten it?


I forced a download Friday morning and got 0x17e. So far I see no changes from 0x17d, the last CE I had.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey_Hey said:


> One of my 3 HR20-700's was dead this AM, I couldn't get it to turn on from the remote or the front panel power button.


*+1*

This happened to me this morning:
Remote did not work.
Front panel did not work.
RBR did not work (the power light came on for a second then went out).
Unplugged the DVR for 5 minutes did not work.
Unplugged the DVR for 15 minutes did not work.

I'm unplugging it for an hour and I'll report back soon.

FYI - The DVR made noise as if it was functioning, however the noise was much quieter than normal.

See my sig for system details.

This is the NR pushed to my DVR. :nono2: So far 2 reports of dead units. :nono2: *Any ideas?*


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey_Hey said:


> I received it at 1:57AM Pacific Time on 7/20/07 so it seems to be happening ahead of the posted schedule.
> 
> One of my 3 HR20-700's was dead this AM, I couldn't get it to turn on from the remote or the front panel power button. I unplugged it and replugged it in and it came up and said it had updated the software and needed to re-boot. After that it seemed okay. *Is the fact that it was dead on first check indicative of a problem or should I not worry about it?*
> 
> ...


It's a problem. Let us know if you have any other issues with this DVR.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, letting it sit for an hour did the trick. All is up and running. It successfully recorded a show at 10:45 PM last night. So the issue had to happen somewhere between 11:15 PM and 6:15 AM PST this morning. I'm using a chill-mat so over temp is not the issue. Anyone reading this please log your issue if you experience a dead unit (unresponsive to remote and front panel).


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

Still have not received 17E in Houston area. In the 'System Info' screen there is listed the Software Original Version, Past Upgrade and Future Upgrade. The future upgrade indicates 'Not Scheduled' as it always has. Since an upgrade is somewhat imminent shouldn't a date/time be listed? Has anyone ever seen anything on this line other than 'Not Scheduled'? Does it actually have a function?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

txtommy said:


> Still have not received 17E in Houston area. In the 'System Info' screen there is listed the Software Original Version, Past Upgrade and Future Upgrade. The future upgrade indicates 'Not Scheduled' as it always has. Since an upgrade is somewhat imminent shouldn't a date/time be listed? Has anyone ever seen anything on this line other than 'Not Scheduled'? Does it actually have a function?


I've only seen 'Not Scheduled'


----------



## danco (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow! Just noticed the FF correction this morning. This is great!

I've already reached the point with my HR20-700 that I no longer mourn the loss of my HD-TiVo. It's been several updates (since at least March) that I haven't had any problems with a dead box, missed recording, or had to do a RBR.

The only two items left on my wishlist were the FF correction and dual live buffers. And now I can cross off the FF correction...

After all the talk about the TiVo patent and how we'll never see FF correction, I now have faith that we'll eventually see DLB too!

My thanks to the D* programming team, who are doing a bang-up job!

~Dan


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I've only seen 'Not Scheduled'


From what I understand, it will show a schedule for the future update a few minutes before the update downloads. Kind of pointless, if you ask me...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

hilmar2k said:


> From what I understand, it will show a schedule for the future update a few minutes before the update downloads. Kind of pointless, if you ask me...


Depends on how far out they schedule your download. Currently it's not been scheduled for more than a few minutes ahead, so for the very, very few people who actually look to see if a download is scheduled, it has, perhaps, been pointless. But I suppose a future one could be scheduled someday far enough out that a few more people might notice.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

PoitNarf said:


> I notice no mention of the super crop bug in the release notes. Could it be that it has been fixed but they neglected to include it in the notes? Earl?
> 
> I really want this bug gone for good...


It's NOT gone. I thought it was, for a while, then it started again last night. It is improved, insomuch as it easy much easier to "trip" it back into the proper crop, by either switching back to a HD channel or playing with pause/play, etc.

Better, but definitely NOT fixed!


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

SBHD said:


> It's NOT gone. I thought it was, for a while, then it started again last night. It is improved, insomuch as it easy much easier to "trip" it _back into the proper crop, by either switching back to a HD channel or playing with pause/play, etc.
> 
> Better, but definitely NOT fixed!_


_

This is a note I posted on another board:

If you do a few skips (slips) or few back-skips, or a few pauses in crop mode, the aspect ratio is actually broken. The picture is stretched vertically into no standard format. (It is frightening to see William Shatner with a face that is three times taller than it is wide, instead of the other way around.)

Since I frequently watch letter-boxed programs in SD, it is a major pain. It doesn't happen all the time, but frequently enough to be a real irritation.

I contacted D* and they told me to hit the red reset button. I did, and it fixed the problem for a few days, then the problem came back. I tried this several times with the same results.

D* sent me a replacement unit. It behaves exactly the same way as the original unit. The aspect ratio gets broken frequently in crop mode.

*Is this the bug you are referring to as the Super Crop Bug or the Crop-Stretch bug?*

It's driving me nuts. VOS suggested a workaround that at least gets you a watchable picture, but it is a nuisance to have to use it. (I'm not even going to try to teach it to my wife.)

Hope they fix it soon.

Burt_


----------



## mlcdorgan (Jan 19, 2007)

Well still at 0x17d here in NE Texas (Texarkana, on Texas and Arkansas line). 

When they say staggered I guess they mean staggered (what 1 or 2 counties a day), lmao.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

mlcdorgan said:


> Well still at 0x17d here in NE Texas (Texarkana, on Texas and Arkansas line).
> 
> When they say staggered I guess they mean staggered (what 1 or 2 counties a day), lmao.


I think it's by the street.


----------



## Ruffread (Nov 4, 2004)

As of last night the super crop of SD channels, live or recorded, has not returned. I have been able to cycle through the formats and dimensions have been all normal. I hope it sticks this time, as in the past it became flaky after a few days.


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

Burt said:


> This is a note I posted on another board:
> 
> *Is this the bug you are referring to as the Super Crop Bug or the Crop-Stretch bug?*
> 
> ...


Yes. This is the same bug. It's better (more recoverable) in 0x17E, but not gone. Can't begin to guess at exact causes, but it's the sort of thing a memory leak can cause. i.e. it works for a while after initialization, then creeps back after the system has run for a while. Seems like they found some, but not all. Hopefully, they're still hunting them down.

So far, with a bit of fiddling, I can get it to stick in the proper mode. Otherwise, I have to resort to using the display's "zoom". Not the best solution, as you probably know, because it also crops the DTV's guide and controls.


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

Ruffread said:


> As of last night the super crop of SD channels, live or recorded, has not returned. I have been able to cycle through the formats and dimensions have been all normal. I hope it sticks this time, as in the past it became flaky after a few days.


I was hoping it was gone, too, as it seemed solid for the first day. But, apparently, it reared its ugly head


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> From what I understand, it will show a schedule for the future update a few minutes before the update downloads. Kind of pointless, if you ask me...


I wonder if this "schedule" date may get filled in with something when or if the user sees the prompt that a new download is available, but chooses to to postpone it?


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

1st Issue I've had for a long time. While watching a previously recorded Simpsons, the HR20 DELETED IT to make room to record a new Simpsons. I have my series link to keep only 2, I had 2 already recorded and a new one came on and it deleted the recording I was watching right in the middle of it. Serious bug in my opinion.


----------



## bpob (Jul 13, 2007)

Any idea when the update is scheduled for the Chicagoland area?


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

bpob said:


> Any idea when the update is scheduled for the Chicagoland area?


I'm waiting also.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

SBHD said:


> It's NOT gone. I thought it was, for a while, then it started again last night. It is improved, insomuch as it easy much easier to "trip" it back into the proper crop, by either switching back to a HD channel or playing with pause/play, etc.
> 
> Better, but definitely NOT fixed!


...

The offer is still on the table for each HR20 developer to receive a case of beer of their choosing if they fix this in the next software build. If not, I withdraw any beverage offerings!!!

Seriously though, can we get this fixed already?

Time to bump up my existing threads on this bug... AGAIN.... :nono2:

Please share your experiences with this bug in this thread as well:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87960


----------



## gblues (Dec 8, 2005)

wakajawaka said:


> 1st Issue I've had for a long time. While watching a previously recorded Simpsons, the HR20 DELETED IT to make room to record a new Simpsons. I have my series link to keep only 2, I had 2 already recorded and a new one came on and it deleted the recording I was watching right in the middle of it. Serious bug in my opinion.


I had this happen once on my HR20-100 on the 0x168 release.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

wakajawaka said:


> 1st Issue I've had for a long time. While watching a previously recorded Simpsons, the HR20 DELETED IT to make room to record a new Simpsons. I have my series link to keep only 2, I had 2 already recorded and a new one came on and it deleted the recording I was watching right in the middle of it. Serious bug in my opinion.


I don't know that I'd call it a serious bug, since the HR20 only did what it was programmed to do, i.e. what you told it to do... keep only 2 episodes. When the third episode shows up, the oldest one is deleted, plain and simple.

That's why I have mine set to keep 5. That way I never had a problem in the event I get behind in watching recorded programs. Also, I rarely have more than 2 in the queue unless I go out of town for a while.


----------



## xandor (Nov 18, 2005)

bpob said:


> Any idea when the update is scheduled for the Chicagoland area?


I am waiting as well...I missed the last couple of CEs, and want to see this one.


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

MartyS said:


> I don't know that I'd call it a serious bug, since the HR20 only did what it was programmed to do, i.e. what you told it to do... keep only 2 episodes. When the third episode shows up, the oldest one is deleted, plain and simple.
> 
> That's why I have mine set to keep 5. That way I never had a problem in the event I get behind in watching recorded programs. Also, I rarely have more than 2 in the queue unless I go out of town for a while.


Maybe not a bug per se, However a DVR should NEVER delete anything WHILE YOU ARE WATCHING IT. Huge error in programming logic. Dare I say, TIVO would never do this. Upping it to keep 5 won't guarantee anything only upping to keep all would. Just curious, do you think the logic is fine the way it is and shouldn't be changed? I just think it's asinine to delete something while you're in the middle of watching it. If I'm alone in this I'll drop it, but I'd like to hear more opinions on this.


----------



## nullrider (Aug 22, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> As far as I know, you cannot connect via the USB. You need to use the ethernet port.


Then why is there a wireless setup option?


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> I wonder if this "schedule" date may get filled in with something when or if the user sees the prompt that a new download is available, but chooses to to postpone it?


I didn't think we could postpone these downloads. The way to do it on the TiVos was to pull the phone line but we don't (to my knowledge) have something like that on the HR20s.


----------



## Ruffread (Nov 4, 2004)

The super crop bug is back! Last night, while watching recordings from National Geographic, I pushed format to crop, and got only exaggerated vertical extensions. Cycling several times, it finally stuck to proper size.
When I fast forwarded, it again super cropped! I guess they can't fix it.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

nullrider said:


> Then why is there a wireless setup option?


You can connect wirelessly, just not using USB. You need a wireless ethernet adapter. There are a bunch of threads on the topic if you do a search.


----------



## romwarrior88 (Jun 1, 2007)

It's nice to have auto correction back. I noticed that even in the 1x FFW it jumps back a few seconds. I actually wish it did NOT do this since the 1x is so slow. This is how the TiVo was. I like it for all the other speeds, though. Also, I think I was noticing that auto correction was never occuring for RW. Is this correct?

Is auto correction the only new feature included in this release?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

romwarrior88 said:


> It's nice to have auto correction back. I noticed that even in the 1x FFW it jumps back a few seconds. I actually wish it did NOT do this since the 1x is so slow. This is how the TiVo was. I like it for all the other speeds, though. Also, I think I was noticing that auto correction was never occuring for RW. Is this correct?
> 
> Is auto correction the only new feature included in this release?


Auto correction is for FF only.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Still looking for it in Cleveland too...


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Still looking for it in Cleveland too...


So when's this going to happen?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Remote codes 

Issue 1: Remote codes for TV & AV selections no longer word wrap.

Problem: Only 6 or 7 remote codes are displayed. All other codes are off screen with NO way to display them. See TV codes for RCA and/or Emerson for examples.

Issue 2: Code list now relates to RC64 remote (assumed)

Problem: There needs to be user selection where the user must select what RC series remote they have. This will save the user much frustration by trying to enter codes that their remote does not have. Will also save calls to CSRs about remote codes not working.

Problem started with new GUI.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Forced it here, so far so good.


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

tfederov said:


> Forced it here, so far so good.


I just tried and its going! finally!


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Anyone else force it. Still waiting here in Chicago


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

You can try forcing it. If it comes up with anything besides 17E you can RBR before 90% and stay on the code you're currently using.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Just downloaded it on all 3 of mine.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

tfederov said:


> I didn't think we could postpone these downloads. The way to do it on the TiVos was to pull the phone line but we don't (to my knowledge) have something like that on the HR20s.


If you happen to be watching TV when the HR20 is notified that new NR software is available, you'll see a prompt with something like, "New software is currently available. Do you want to download and install it now? (Yes) (No)". Ive seen this when activating new receivers which had old software on them. I only chose NO once, on one receiver, but didn't get to look at the Info page at the time (it was my first HR20, in March, and at the time I didn't know there WAS an Info page!), but that's how you can postpone the software installation.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I lost my guide on all 3 of my HR20's. This is the first time it happened since the DIRECTV started saving the guide.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

ktabel01 said:


> Anyone else force it. Still waiting here in Chicago


Just forced it here in Cleveland. After my error last week and rolling back my software by mistake, (OOPS). Now that I have 0x17E I feel more "in the loop again".


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Still can crash Media play in pictures..


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> If you happen to be watching TV when the HR20 is notified that new NR software is available, you'll see a prompt with something like, "New software is currently available. Do you want to download and install it now? (Yes) (No)". Ive seen this when activating new receivers which had old software on them. I only chose NO once, on one receiver, but didn't get to look at the Info page at the time (it was my first HR20, in March, and at the time I didn't know there WAS an Info page!), but that's how you can postpone the software installation.


Yeah, what I was thinking of postpone was if I didn't want to upgrade it at all or wait a few months. The type you're talking about is more of a watch it to ask or else it'll assume yes and pull down the new stuff.

I knew about the prompt screen but when I activated my last HR20 so I was expecting that when I powered it up. Never got the screen and it upgraded itself while I was calling D* to activate it. After that experience I thought they pulled the option.


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> Just downloaded it on all 3 of mine.


Are you forcing it the same way you force a CE download?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

uncrules said:


> Are you forcing it the same way you force a CE download?


Yes


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Buffer is dumped under the following scenario: buffer on active tuner, switch to prerecorded show from "My Video", new recording starts on the background tuner. When you return to the active tuner, the buffer is gone.

no loss of buffer if the recording starts on the background tuner prior to switching to prerecorded show in "My Video"

Also, loss of background on active channel when returning to the main menu from lotto and weather.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Earls notes state: "Playback of currrently recording show is paused if user toggles to live and 
back (SLB)"

this appears to means the LIVE SHOW remains paused as you toggle to the recorded show, and u toggle by going to the recorded show with List and back to live with Exit.

is that different then what u r performing?



say-what said:


> Buffer is dumped under the following scenario: buffer on active tuner, switch to prerecorded show from "My Video", new recording starts on the background tuner. When you return to the active tuner, the buffer is gone.
> 
> no loss of buffer if the recording starts on the background tuner prior to switching to prerecorded show in "My Video"
> 
> Also, loss of background on active channel when returning to the main menu from lotto and weather.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

can anyone confirm its in the stram for florida?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

jheda said:


> can anyone confirm its in the stram for florida?


You should be able to download it from any where. Try and if it is not 0x17e. Just RBR before 90%.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

jheda said:


> Earls notes state: "Playback of currrently recording show is paused if user toggles to live and back (SLB)"
> 
> this appears to means the LIVE SHOW remains paused as you toggle to the recorded show, and u toggle by going to the recorded show with List and back to live with Exit.
> 
> is that different then what u r performing?


I'm not exactly sure how this works as I've never tried it, but it sounds like if I'm watching a show that is currently recording and I "toggle" to a live broadcast, the show I am recording will pause so I don't lose my place. That's different than what I am describing. What I described was this.

Watching live so program is buffering on the active tuner. Go to "My Video" and select an OLD recording to watch. Normally, and this is what I still experience, if I go back to live, the buffer is still there on what I was last watching. However, if while I am watching that older recorded program and a new program starts recording on a channel other than the one I was last watching, i.e. it starts on the background tuner, the buffer dumps on the active tuner for the channel I was last watching. Now this isn't something that I noticed until someone else reported it in a separate thread last release, but since I tested it then, I rechecked. Not really something that I think I would have ever noticed or worried about otherwise.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> You should be able to download it from any where. Try and if it is not 0x17e. Just RBR before 90%.


Yep, saw you downloaded, checked Brott's site and saw it in the stream, so restarted with 02468

Have 17e in New Orleans


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

will try after yankee game...want to test this slb..thanx Bmore!!!



BMoreRavens said:


> You should be able to download it from any where. Try and if it is not 0x17e. Just RBR before 90%.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

so in other words, while you r watching the recorded program, your background tuner had to switch to another channel to record something you programmed, correct?



say-what said:


> I'm not exactly sure how this works as I've never tried it, but it sounds like if I'm watching a show that is currently recording and I "toggle" to a live broadcast, the show I am recording will pause so I don't lose my place. That's different than what I am describing. What I described was this.
> 
> Watching live so program is buffering on the active tuner. Go to "My Video" and select an OLD recording to watch. Normally, and this is what I still experience, if I go back to live, the buffer is still there on what I was last watching. However, if while I am watching that older recorded program and a new program starts recording on a channel other than the one I was last watching, i.e. it starts on the background tuner, the buffer dumps on the active tuner for the channel I was last watching. Now this isn't something that I noticed until someone else reported it in a separate thread last release, but since I tested it then, I rechecked. Not really something that I think I would have ever noticed or worried about otherwise.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

jheda said:


> so in other words, while you r watching the recorded program, your background tuner had to switch to another channel to record something you programmed, correct?


exactly. The active tuner, which was on the last channel I was watching stayed on that channel, the background tuner is then used to record the program and the recording starts while I am watching a previously recorded show.

Now I tried what Earl's notes decribe, and while tricky, it works, but it's different than what I described. For what's desribed in Earl's notes to work, you have to start watching the currently recording program from the "My Video" list and then if you tune to a different channel, the active recording will pause and when you use the "prev" button to jump back to the active recording, it will resume at the paused point. It will continue to work if you jump back and forth between those 2 items using the "prev" button or if you tune to a different channel and then jump back with "prev" or reaccess the current recording via "My Playlist". If you jump to live in the current recording, you lose the toggle/pause.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Man, that was a quick d/l....thought it was supposed to be a big one. 

Done in less then 5 minutes


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

we are on the same page.

still waiting for yankee game to end to force and test, but yes what you describe is the newest and easiest workaround to DLB. And it is a pretty good one.imho.



say-what said:


> exactly. The active tuner, which was on the last channel I was watching stayed on that channel, the background tuner is then used to record the program and the recording starts while I am watching a previously recorded show.
> 
> Now I tried what Earl's notes decribe, and while tricky, it works, but it's different than what I described. For what's desribed in Earl's notes to work, you have to start watching the currently recording program from the "My Video" list and then if you tune to a different channel, the active recording will pause and when you use the "prev" button to jump back to the active recording, it will resume at the paused point. It will continue to work if you jump back and forth between those 2 items using the "prev" button or if you tune to a different channel and then jump back with "prev" or reaccess the current recording via "My Playlist". If you jump to live in the current recording, you lose the toggle/pause.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Please see the thread documenting the new Search Results Sort Order Bug:

Would You Check to See If Your Keyword Search Order is Always HD First Now?

I included photos of the Search Results Sort Order Bug and detailed steps on how to reproduce it.

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *National Release:*
> Staggered release, initial roll out to Pacific Time zone July 21, 2007.
> 
> *The more detail the better* Simply put... the more detail you can provide the better the feedback.


Mine was updated three hours ago ... something I noticed this morning.

Prior to this release, I would hit the "Guide" button and get the category/filter list to select "All Channels", "Move & Event Channels", etc.

Now when I hit the "Guide" button from live TV, I get the entire guide first; I need to hit "Guide" a second time to get the category/filter list.

:goodjob:


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

i had noticed a increased GUI resolution with the 0x17D CE. Seems like it has reverted to the "softer" GUI with 0x17E. anyone else notice this?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

HouseBowlrz said:


> Mine was updated three hours ago ... something I noticed this morning.
> 
> Prior to this release, I would hit the "Guide" button and get the category/filter list to select "All Channels", "Move & Event Channels", etc.
> 
> ...


The order in which the guide and category filter comes up has been user selectable for a few software releases now. But it looks like they may have swapped the default with 0x17E. Did anyone else have it set to default to category prior to 0x17E who can confirm this?


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> The order in which the guide and category filter comes up has been user selectable for a few software releases now. But it looks like they may have swapped the default with 0x17E. Did anyone else have it set to default to category prior to 0x17E who can confirm this?


I wasn't aware that was selectable; then again, I just came on board here a week or two ago. 

I was able to set it back to Category ... it's either that or Grid.

:goodjob:


----------



## acomire (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi all -

I finally got TVersity working with all my MP3s and digital photos yesterday and when I woke up this morning I found that 17E killed it all. I can no longer open any MP3 with an error about unable to play, searching content.

The new interface for browsing photos is so unbelievably slow I finally gave up.

very frustrating....


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

Tversity did not work upon update.

WMP 11 audio does not work-I waited for 5 minutes.
WMP 11 playlists does work but very slow access.

I have my CDs as ripped WMA lossels. There are over 1000 ripped ablums.

I will check pictures tonight.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

I posted a seperate thread on this , but in case it gets better response here, and it is an issue as i couldnt get the feature to work...

Earls release notes state: "Playback of currrently recording show is paused if user toggles to live and 
back (SLB)"

this appears to means the LIVE SHOW remains paused as you toggle to the recorded show, and u toggle by going to the recorded show with List and back to live with Exit.

I forced 17e last night and tested this many different ways (a recording show, a recorded show, pausing the recording when exiting etc.) and couldnt get the nonrecorded "live" buffer to hold its pause after exiting the recorded show.

Can anyone make the live buffer remain paused and if so what are the exact steps that worked? Is this a bug and not performing yet or user error on my part?

Once its working i will ask it to be added to tips and tricks as this is a much improved workaround.

thanks guys!!!!


----------



## russelle777 (May 16, 2007)

Got it in Florida this morning. Played with it a little before I left. I like the ff fix. Everything else is fine. so far.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

jheda said:


> I posted a seperate thread on this , but in case it gets better response here, and it is an issue as i couldnt get the feature to work...
> 
> Earls release notes state: "Playback of currrently recording show is paused if user toggles to live and
> back (SLB)"
> ...


Only way I got this to work was to access the currently recording program via "My Playlist" - not tuning to the channel while the program is being recorded.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

when u exit the currently recording program you accessed via playlist, was the "live" pause point held? I also accessed the recording via playlist after pausing the live b8ffer, but for the life of me after exiting went right to live and not the pause point....


say-what said:


> Only way I got this to work was to access the currently recording program via "My Playlist" - not tuning to the channel while the program is being recorded.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

jmschnur said:


> Tversity did not work upon update.
> 
> WMP 11 audio does not work-I waited for 5 minutes.
> WMP 11 playlists does work but very slow access.
> ...


Just as another data point, I don't see any change with 0x17E as far as Media Share goes. It works as it did prior to the update. Just using WMP-11 on a WinXP home machine, wireless laptop to wireless access point on the network. I'm listening to material now and it seems the same. I'll do some more playing around and report results in a separate thread, as this one is for issues.


----------



## acomire (Dec 5, 2005)

hasan said:


> Just as another data point, I don't see any change with 0x17E as far as Media Share goes. It works as it did prior to the update.


Really? The entire interface changed when clicking on Music & Photos on mine. Also the latency is absolutely mind blowing..... And it now has the words Beta stamped all over it.

Am I looking at something else?

AJ


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

jmschnur said:


> Tversity did not work upon update.
> 
> WMP 11 audio does not work-I waited for 5 minutes.
> WMP 11 playlists does work but very slow access.
> ...


I had the same issue. I had to change the settings in TVersity to detect the HR20 specifically and not AUTO DETECT. This then allowed the HR20 to see the PC.

The problem I have now is that the HR20 does not honor the subdirectories in my photos. I have no photos in the root of my photos but the HR20 wants to put all of my 6000 photos in to some sort of thumbnail display. Even the thumbnails are not smaller images of the pictures rather a corner snip of the picture.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

I was updated overnight last night to 0x17E.

My OTA was screwed up, channels that were selected were removed, and others that I removed were selected. I'm in the Wichita/Hutchinson, KS DMA.

Fortunately, I went into antenna setup and selected "initial setup". After having all of the channels selected I chose "done" and exited the menu.

I then went back into antenna setup and removed the channels I can't get and choose "done" and exited the menu.

It's working properly, now.

I had to do this after I was updated to 0x168, too.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Received update overnight. Didn't have a lot of tiem to play with it but of course I checked MediaShare right away and as I was dreading it is slow as ever. Please give me my old media player back!!!!!!


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Still do not have CID with this update. I guess I'll have to write it off. Cannot get channel 7-1 here in chicago area. Lost it at 168 update. All other OTA channels come in great with meter readings between 80-100. Have tried resetting channels, no luck. Both HR 700's do not pick it up(7-1). Strange.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Got the new update and they updated the HR20-700 logos for the 2nd time since the release.
Heres the ones Ive noticed. changes or added

The CW (color changed from green to white)
Showtime HD (color)
ESPN2HD (color)
ESPNHD (color)
TNT HD (color)
101 (color)
Style
Court tv (color)
ion
TCM (look)
Chiller
Discovery Times (color)
GAC (color)
MTV (color from red to white)
WorldLink
TMC
VS 
Nascar Hotpass


----------



## beestea (Dec 13, 2006)

The Media Share interface for music is now way more usable as they have expanded it to take up the whole screen and you can actually tell what song you are clicking on because it displays the whole file name as well as the ID3 tag info.

So far its MUCH better (I am running it with TVersity).

Does anyone know after you select a song if there is a way to go back to the folder list without having to go back through all of the "music/photos" / "my computer" / computer name / my folders / etc etc etc...

If i am already using the media share I wanted to be able to hit "list" or one of the other buttons to go back to the folder I was playing the current song from.

Other than that the interface and functionality are much better so far for me.


----------



## AFH (Nov 4, 2002)

I rec'd the update this morning. I tried to play my music through Media Share and there are "Xs" next to each song as well as 0:00 being displayed for minutes next to each song. I press play on a song and nothing happens. I'm using Tveristy and I even set Tversity to detect the HR20 instead of Autodect and there are still "Xs" next to each song.

As of last week, I was able to play the music thru the HR20 from my PC and now with this update I can't.


----------



## beestea (Dec 13, 2006)

AFH said:


> I rec'd the update this morning. I tried to play my music through Media Share and there are "Xs" next to each song as well as 0:00 being displayed for minutes next to each song. I press play on a song and nothing happens. I'm using Tveristy and I even set Tversity to detect the HR20 instead of Autodect and there are still "Xs" next to each song.
> 
> As of last week, I was able to play the music thru the HR20 from my PC and now with this update I can't.


It should work (mine is working fine here) If nothing else works try uninstalling Tversity and downloading the latest version then reinstalling.

You also might want to try a reset of the HR20... its obviously still a buggy feature but definitely getting better.


----------



## AFH (Nov 4, 2002)

beestea said:


> It should work (mine is working fine here) If nothing else works try uninstalling Tversity and downloading the latest version then reinstalling.
> 
> You also might want to try a reset of the HR20... its obviously still a buggy feature but definitely getting better.


I do have the latest version of Tversity. I probably will reset the HR20. The stupid thing is that it worked for me before when I had software version 168. I didn't participate in the CEs so I perturbed at this. The music still plays on my Xbox 360. I just can't understand if this going backwards of sorts is intentional on Directv's part as far as MediaShare is concerned.


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

finaldiet said:


> Still do not have CID with this update. I guess I'll have to write it off. Cannot get channel 7-1 here in chicago area. Lost it at 168 update. All other OTA channels come in great with meter readings between 80-100. Have tried resetting channels, no luck. Both HR 700's do not pick it up(7-1). Strange.


CID has always worked great for me, but the last phone call we received, the notice came up that said to contact my phone company to subscribe to Caller ID. What's up with that?

Actually it seems to be working know. I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## blmoore (Dec 24, 2006)

*HD Locals missing again, and a poorly timed reboot*

Got 0x17E this morning at 4:30.

First, it decided to restart my recorder while it was suppose to be recording something, so I ended up with a partial.

Second, I got home this evening and found that I had lost HD locals again, just like in the 0x179 CE release, Denver DMA. I left it on the black screen where the channel was suppose to be, but went to check sat signals before I restarted. All looked OK there, but when I finished, the HD locals were working again. No restart required.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

MPEG 4 in live TV rew picture freezes when you hit play it jumps back.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

one of my HR20s was stuck in the boot up step this morning (step 1 of 2)... the same one has some UI artifacts when going from a full screen menu/guide to live/recorded TV. kinda like a few blocks here and there are misplaced (mainly at the top of the screen).


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

image freezes during RW on mpeg-4 channels


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm having audio issues when watching live TV. If I am caught up to live, I have a lot of audio drop outs, but if I replay, I can here the missing audio. It seems the audio is being captured, but when the buffer is caught up to live, it's occasionally not being output. My remedy is just to watch a few seconds behind live in the buffer.

Note: This has been on HD MPEG4 channels. I'll test some SD and MPEG2 HD channels later and report back if anything's different.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm really enjoying the new media share with the much bigger screen and faster response time in the menu. Also the auto-correct when pressing play was a very missed feature from the HDTivo. Now all I need is DLB.

In the media share my pc now shows up 3 times. 2 of the entries it says there are no files. Is there a way to remove the other 2 entries? When I first setup networking it showed it 2 times, then only once. Now it's 3.


----------



## skunkiechris (Apr 11, 2007)

I got the update forced at 4:47AM today. It completely wiped my recorded programs. This is the second forced update since I've had the HR20, and the second time that it wiped my programs. GRRRRrrrrr!  I've also participated in each CE and never had this issue.

Have tried restarting and my playlist has not come back.


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

I went to 0x17e this morning (I was at 0x17d previously). My guide and "system setup" screens got messed up this evening. It was working fine all day, but tonight the top 1/3 of the screen background is all gray and the fonts look really poor. I never saw this before.

I will reboot after the baseball game and see if that fixes the problem.

Has anyone else experienced this issue?


----------



## big_novak (Apr 26, 2007)

Super-crop is mostly gone, but still appears momentarily in trickplay.

My biggest problem is constant AUDIO DROPOUTS over HDMI in both SD and HD programming while watching *LIVE, UNBUFFERED TV*. What gives? Why can't I simply watch programs now without the audio dropping? This happens randomly - audio drops out for 1-2 seconds while watching live TV, then, if the program is rewound 10 seconds or so, I find the audio was _successfully_ recorded by the buffer and does not drop out in trickplay.

Also while watching a live SD signal today and recording a separate SD signal, my HR20-700 completely locked-up. Unresponsive to the remote and front control panel. Had to RBR.

I would rather have a DVR that functions successfully as a receiver and DVR than have DTV focus on creating some Media Server that I don't use. The sting of dissatisfaction is particularly acute this time, as I did not choose to DL 0x17E.


----------



## Pakratt (Sep 17, 2006)

Received 17e the other day and everything seemed to work ok. Today when I powered up, I did not get anything on my TV Screen. Tried several times but no luck. I hit Menu on the remote and I got the Menu items on the left side of the screen but nothing else. I then used "Reset" to reboot and and this returned the picture and sound. Hasn't happened again so far.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

received the national release early this morning, I am getting guide tearing when scrolling, and watching orange county choppers, getting video breakup


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

Audio drop outs in both Mpeg4 local HD and OTA HD


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Kentstater said:


> Audio drop outs in both Mpeg4 local HD and OTA HD


+1


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Pushing play to come out of trickplay generally leaves a single frame on the screen for approximately 1 second. That's not the issue here. The issue here is, when that frame has a person's face on it, about the first 1/2 second, the face changes color to teal green. The rest of the colors are fine, just the fleshtones are effected.

I had this issue several times watching programs recorded under (CE software version) 0x17d. 

Specifically watching Law and Order recorded on KNBC-MPEG4 and The Next Best Thing recorded on KABC-MPEG4.

Mrs. Shadow didn't see it and I couldn't reproduce it on command.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

After watching a recording, exited to live TV - totally live, on KNBC-MPEG4 at approximately 7:45PM PDT. Went to rewind to get back to 7:00PM. The image froze for approximately 3 seconds and then began to rewind normally.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

So far no sign of the super crop bug. I remain vigilant.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 4, 2007)

When deleting items from the ToDo list the list sometimes reverts back to the first page and no cursor is displayed after the entry is deleted. Needless to say this is very annoying when the entry being deleted is on the 9th or 10th page and it is necessary to then scroll forward through the list multiple times.

This problem has existed for several releases and may have been in existence for quite a long time.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

skunkiechris said:


> I got the update forced at 4:47AM today. It completely wiped my recorded programs.


Are you using internal disk or eSATA? Is it HR20-700 or HR20-100?


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

reweiss said:


> I went to 0x17e this morning (I was at 0x17d previously). My guide and "system setup" screens got messed up this evening. It was working fine all day, but tonight the top 1/3 of the screen background is all gray and the fonts look really poor. I never saw this before.
> 
> I will reboot after the baseball game and see if that fixes the problem.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this issue?


The reboot fixed the problem.


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

Got the new software, yesterday morning. Haven't noticed any issues, yet!

Frank


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Caller ID still not working,works fine on daughters HR20.


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

reweiss said:


> The reboot fixed the problem.


I had the same problem with the fuzzy fonts and the gray at the top. I will have to try a reboot this evening.


----------



## techntrek (Apr 26, 2007)

On my List, when a group/folder is selected, the new yellow "tip" text is partially hidden under the live TV picture-in-menu. Specifically the last letter on the first line (I think its the last letter of "press" if I remember right).


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

I will also post this on the NR 100 thread when it starts.

When both my 100 and 700 are attached to the network and I try media share with the 100, the 100 freezes and requires an RBR. This is solved by disconnecting the 100 from the network. Both firmware's are 17E.

With the 100 off the network all is fine on both machines and media share is mostly functional (but slow) on the 700.


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

I dunno if it had to do with the network but I saw a TON of video dropouts watching ESPN HD yesterday. I assume this isn't software related?

And is there a link with directions on how to _disable_ FF correction?


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I'm having audio issues when watching live TV. If I am caught up to live, I have a lot of audio drop outs, but if I replay, I can here the missing audio. It seems the audio is being captured, but when the buffer is caught up to live, it's occasionally not being output. My remedy is just to watch a few seconds behind live in the buffer.
> 
> Note: This has been on HD MPEG4 channels. I'll test some SD and MPEG2 HD channels later and report back if anything's different.


having the exact same issue. MPEG4 audio issues, but watching a few seconds behind live gives me steady audio.


----------



## stiffi (Jul 13, 2006)

I started noticing constant "stutters" on all my channels yesterday. I haven't had a chance to check if I have the new software, but I did notice my guide has changed. Now, when I press the guide button, it goes right to the full guide. If I press it twice, it goes to the menu list of show categories. This used to be reversed.

Anyway, on all my channels, every so often, I get a 1/2 second freeze, then both audio and video stutter. 

Is this related to the software release?


----------



## Rubbernecker (Jan 18, 2007)

skunkiechris said:


> I got the update forced at 4:47AM today. It completely wiped my recorded programs. This is the second forced update since I've had the HR20, and the second time that it wiped my programs. GRRRRrrrrr!  I've also participated in each CE and never had this issue.
> 
> Have tried restarting and my playlist has not come back.


Same here... this thing is really starting to frustrate me...

when I am changing channels the channel banner goes all different sizes before it comes up the correct size and the channel comes in... is this a native on thing?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I have native on and so far no problems


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

I have two HR20-100S machines and both downloaded the 0x17E update this morning. The only issue I have had is that initially, when watching an MPEG4 channel, I had video but no audio. When I switched to the corresponding OTA channel, the video and audio were normal.

I switched back to the MPEG4 channel a few minutes later and the audio was there.

To Do list and Play lists are intact.

No other issues so far.


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

This started two CE's ago and persists with regularity. Only fix is to turn on "pillar box." Very annoying. All else seems ok, including autocorrect. Kept my "Active" settings.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

National Release DLed automatically early Tues. AM to my 2 HR20s (one minute apart, according to the info screen).

Haven't had time to play with it much, but the EI search is still screwed up.

A check this morning did now show tonight's EI Mets-Pirates game on the search list, but did show Thursday's game. Search correctly shows the game on both RSNs.

Despite missing from the search list, the missing game still appears in my To Do list.

This glitch has been present for several months. Probably all season, but I didn't start the search until May.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

ShiningBengal said:


> I have two HR20-100S machines and both downloaded the 0x17E update this morning. The only issue I have had is that initially, when watching an MPEG4 channel, I had video but no audio. When I switched to the corresponding OTA channel, the video and audio were normal.
> 
> I switched back to the MPEG4 channel a few minutes later and the audio was there.
> 
> ...


Spoke too soon! 2nd HR20-100S still had the Playlist intact, and the space indicator said they were there. However, when I tried to play anything from the list, I immediately got the dialog box asking me if I want to keep the program. When I chose "Keep" it took me back to the list.

In other words, the recordings were there, but I couldn't access them.

Doing a RBR restored normal operation. Whew!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The super crop bug showed up temporarily on channel 229 HGTV this morning watching a letterboxed commercial at 7:48am PDT. It was there for about 3 seconds and then fixed itself. 

I was using the slingbox to check something else on my home HR20 and tested it on a whim.


----------



## pannetron (Sep 10, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Audio Dropouts and Audio/Video out of synch. Went back in the live tv buffer (local mpeg4 station), and have had continuous serious audio/video synch issues, and some audio dropout issues. Have not seen this for a number of CE's, but it is sure bad now. When I first turned the HR20 on this morning (after getting the update automatically) I had no buffer. Since then I have a buffer, but the synch issues is major (perhaps 5 full seconds of difference). Have not yet changed channels, which I expect will correct. Have backed up in the buffer, skipped back, skipped forward, - things that have in the past corrected the synch problem.
> 
> Okay, dumped the buffer (changed channels) and am back in synch.
> 
> Carl


I found, quite by accident, that pressing the "jump back" button a few times so I'm watching a channel delayed by several seconds seems to eliminate the audio dropouts I experience on one of my local station feeds. YMMV.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

mx6bfast said:


> I'm really enjoying the new media share with the much bigger screen and faster response time in the menu. Also the auto-correct when pressing play was a very missed feature from the HDTivo. Now all I need is DLB.
> 
> In the media share my pc now shows up 3 times. 2 of the entries it says there are no files. Is there a way to remove the other 2 entries? When I first setup networking it showed it 2 times, then only once. Now it's 3.


I had the same issue. I had to reboot to fix it. It hasn't reappeared since.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

HR20-700. Whether I am using Tveristy or WMP11. IT can lock-up the unit, take 2-3 in to load pics and the thumbnails are all screwed up. It was working PERFECT before the 17e upgrade.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

I have the same issue with pictures. The thumbnails appear to show only the upper left corner of the pictures. It also seems to be ignoring the folders I have pictures stored in.


----------



## Sander (Jun 3, 2007)

Media Play with TVersity was working reasonably well until 17d. 17e has not fixed the problem. 

Faulty thumbnails, lockups, music won't play. A total disaster. WMP11 has never shown the HR20, Twonkey and TVersity did work before 17d. Never, however, has it worked as well as TiVo2's version.

This problem needs addressing if this feature is ever to go fully mainstream.


----------



## ram4784 (Oct 17, 2006)

Got 17E national release several days ago....

First morning, all I had was local off air channels. When tuning to satellite, said not available. Guide only had off airs also.

Reset thru gui, satellite channels started populating slowly, took about an hour for all to come on line, either by tuning or in the guide.

Several days later now, and there is *nothing in the to-do list* although prioritizer is populated and it is recording shows listed in the prioritizer.

Any fixes out there???????


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm loving FFW Correction on MPEG2, but so far I'm not seeing much FFW Correction on MPEG4. It's "kind of" there, in that I jump back some, but it doesn't compare to how FFW Correction works on MPEG2, where I seem to jump back the "perfect" distance to account for when I pressed PLAY while fast-forwarding.


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

reweiss said:


> I went to 0x17e this morning (I was at 0x17d previously). My guide and "system setup" screens got messed up this evening. It was working fine all day, but tonight the top 1/3 of the screen background is all gray and the fonts look really poor. I never saw this before.
> 
> I will reboot after the baseball game and see if that fixes the problem.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this issue?


The problem is back again tonight. I addition, I has a show whose audio was completely out of sync (even after the reboot) and also had parts where both the picture and audio froze for mionutes at a time. This has been the only update where I have had problems like this. I think it has been the worst update I've seen and it's getting frustrating.


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

golfnut-n-nh said:


> I had the same problem with the fuzzy fonts and the gray at the top. I will have to try a reboot this evening.


Yeah, I rebooted it last night but it came back again today.


----------



## MasMic (Sep 24, 2006)

reweiss said:


> I went to 0x17e this morning (I was at 0x17d previously). My guide and "system setup" screens got messed up this evening. It was working fine all day, but tonight the top 1/3 of the screen background is all gray and the fonts look really poor. I never saw this before.
> 
> I will reboot after the baseball game and see if that fixes the problem.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this issue?


I had the same problem a few minutes ago and did a reset which "fixed" it. I will try to replicate, but I really have no idea what I might have done that may have caused it.


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

MasMic said:


> I had the same problem a few minutes ago and did a reset which "fixed" it. I will try to replicate, but I really have no idea what I might have done that may have caused it.


Although after 2 days I cannot say this is a pattern just yet. However, the guide problem seems to have appeared around 8pm both times (even though I had just rebooted my system at 7:30pm).

You are the 3rd person that has said they had this problem. I wonder how widespread this gray/guide issue is.


----------



## jdherman (Mar 4, 2007)

THX said:


> Does this upgrade apply to the HR20-100 as well?


MY HR20-100 got this download and so the discussion seems to apply just fine. I also have an HR20-700 and it recieved the update within minute of my 100. I live in the Denver, CO area.


----------



## jdherman (Mar 4, 2007)

BuffaloDenny said:


> Can someone give the quick skinny on the release approach D* uses between the 700's and the 100's? I've only been here a short while, but it seems 700's get all the updates where the 100's only get them few and far between. Is there a reason behind this? Why can't both be at the same level at the same time, seeing as how there doesn't seem to be any real diffrence between the boxes?


I've got one of each and the updates seem to come out pretty close to each other. The first I experienced the time difference was a few days. For this last release, they were simultaneously updated.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is a problem with the latest software. I didn't see it at first when I had the new software, but it has just appeared today, a couple of days since receiving the new software this weekend: 

Media Sharing over my wireless network stops working when my cordless phone is in operation. Once I was able to get it back by Fast Fowarding to the next randomized track. Another time that didn't work and I had to restart it.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh Boy my first update!!!

HR-20-100, no problems. I'm confused though about some of the notes. Could someone please explain some or all of the following:


Improved
Manual recording (improvements to prioritizer functions and scheduler) Stability

Conflict resolution when todo list item removed

Key press robustness (against key bounce)

Screen format options in Video TAB according to TV ratio settings: Now "Letterbox" for 4:3 and "Pillar Box" for 16:9

HDMI Updates (I know what this is, but what's better)

Fast Forward correction to compensate user response time when pressing PLAY key (Is this like the TIVO?)


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Turned on the TV after work tonight. I always have it set to record the NBC Evening News. Selected List and it hadn't recorded. I went to look at History and the screen turned plain blue except for the live TV preview window which was working. Unit locked up completely. No keys would do anything. Had to do RBR. I then went to History again and looked why it hadn't recorded and it just said "partial".

Also, still getting the audio dropouts and recordings ending about 30 seconds early.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok, don't flame me. It's late and I'm just wanting an answer to what to you may think is a stuipd question.

Is a summary available outlining the changes made by this weeks HR20-700 update?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Saw the screen saver bug for the first time ever (and I have had this HR20 since late September 2006).
Still freezing on replay on MPEG-4
Autocorrect on MPEG-2 still OK on FF1 and FF2, not enough on FF3, too much on FF4
Autocorrect on MPEG-4 still not working properly.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

1953 said:


> Ok, don't flame me. It's late and I'm just wanting an answer to what to you may think is a stuipd question.
> 
> Is a summary available outlining the changes made by this weeks HR20-700 update?


No flames. 

Just go to post 1 of this thread and follow the link to the Release Notes.


----------



## Cedem (Jun 12, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I'm loving FFW Correction on MPEG2, but so far I'm not seeing much FFW Correction on MPEG4. It's "kind of" there, in that I jump back some, but it doesn't compare to how FFW Correction works on MPEG2, where I seem to jump back the "perfect" distance to account for when I pressed PLAY while fast-forwarding.


I'm glad I'm not the only one. I just didn't think the correction worked at all, not realizing that the effect would be different on mpeg4 vs. mpeg2. Just checked an mpeg2 recording and you're right, it does actually work right there. Hopefully it's something that can be adjusted in the future.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Have now had two instances that may be a bug rather than signal anomily as I first thought. Here it goes...

Recordings stop at about 1 hour and 12 mins, from an OTA source. 

Recoring Dodger game on KCAL 9-1 in Los Angeles. Recording stopped after 1 hour and 12 mins. There was no breaking up of signal or audio prior to recording stopping. 

I had this problem once before last week, ( yes I was on a ce, and it happened around 1:14 min into recording ) and I just figuered I must have lost signal, but twice now in a week is suspect. I have never had a bad signal on KCAL, and never get drop outs when I'm watching a recording or live, so I am unsure what might have caused this. (the reason given for the short recording was loss of signal) 

Has anyone else had this issue? How long does a signal have to go weak before the HR20 will consider a signal lost and hault recording. In the past on other OTA digital channels, when a signal has gone weak for a few moments, the unit kept recording, so I am at a lost....


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

One of my units became unresponsive to either remote control or front panel. The RED light came on for a few seconds, lets say about 15 seconds then went out. Still no response. All the while I had a picture (NESNHD) I then RBR and after it came up it was ok. What's the red light mean? I thought thats when its reformatting the hard drive.


----------



## russelle777 (May 16, 2007)

Got the update day before yesterday, that night one channel was having problems (drop outs of audio and video/ freezing) (local lil), switched to the same channel OTA, was fine. Recorded a program on Showtime2, next day it had the same problems as the lil. Wife did a menu reset and the show played back fine after that.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I have had more problems with audio dropout since the upgrade myself. I guess maybe I will try a reset


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

So am I the only one seeing frequent video dropouts? It sure wasn't happening before this update. I haven't noticed audio dropouts yet.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Steady Teddy said:


> So am I the only one seeing frequent video dropouts? It sure wasn't happening before this update. I haven't noticed audio dropouts yet.


I have only noticed them on ESPN but then again I haven't watched a lot of other channels as we watch the Red Sox every night


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> No flames.
> 
> Just go to post 1 of this thread and follow the link to the Release Notes.


Thank you very much.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> I have only noticed them on ESPN but then again I haven't watched a lot of other channels as we watch the Red Sox every night


Dropouts on ESPN have been happening for a while, nothing to do with the latest update.


----------



## gvatty (Sep 21, 2006)

I haven't been able to access my interactive features since the update. I reset my receiver twice. Once by the menu and once by unplugging the unit.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

judson_west said:


> I had the same issue. I had to reboot to fix it. It hasn't reappeared since.


I guess I spoke too soon. I looked at Music&Photos last night and my PC was listed over 10 times. Only the first entry was good. I guess I will have to reboot the HR20 AGAIN to clear it up.


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

FF/Trickplay FAILURE

HR20-700 was recording "So You Think You Can Dance" on FOX last night and the wife was watching live. She paused the program for 5 min. and then resumed play, and apparently tried to FF through commercials but could not. She called me, I tested it, RW and JumpBack all worked fine, but could only FF up to the point at which I had started RW or JumpBack, and no further. The show continued to play fine, I just couldn't get it to FFW. Each time I tried I would get the audio "bump" for an improper remote command.


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

Prior to this release, I had never seen the "Please wait" message in the lower right with the blue progress bar. Now I see it on almost every channel change.

Not a big deal, just wondering about the reason for the change in behavior.


----------



## Justinto (Jul 15, 2006)

What happened to the To Do list? After the update, the TO DO list disappeared. The history is there, the prioritizer has all of the shows listed, and the summary shows shows in the to do list, but the To Do list has not repopulated.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

While recording an episode of "Nothing But Trailers" on HDnet, the HR20 changed the channel to Game Lounge without any input by myself. Was also recording another program at the same time.

Resolution, hit previous channel number. HR20 asked to stop a recording and I stopped ...Trailers. Went back the channel I was watching before ...Trailers was recording. That was ESPNews. 

Everything back to normal.

pf


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

Prior to this release, my music worked fine. After this "update", it finds my music, but can not play any of it. I have a VISTA Home Premium PC networked with all my music on it and media player 11.0 set to share with the HR20.

I have reset it. No difference.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm behind live TV, watching the recording from the PlayList..i(n progress). It's YES HD, mpeg-4; the Yankee game vs. the Royals. There is substantial, frequent macroblcoking/pixellation following my FFWD, and Slip commands.


----------



## Sander (Jun 3, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> Saw the screen saver bug for the first time ever (and I have had this HR20 since late September 2006).


First time for screensaver bug here as well. Had just restarted system after installing a UPS. Started watching DiscoveryHD and while watching screensaver came on with sound still on. Hit select and screensaver disappeared only to reappear again in a few minutes.

Repeated two more times. Finally corrected problem by hitting the Pause button and then the forward button. Has not occurred since.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Have noticed 2 issues so far:

1. Getting frequent audio dropouts on both MPEG4 and SD channels. Very annoying.

2. In Music & Photos, when I select "My Computers", my laptop computer is listed 20 time while my desktop computer is listed only once.


----------



## MasMic (Sep 24, 2006)

reweiss said:


> Although after 2 days I cannot say this is a pattern just yet. However, the guide problem seems to have appeared around 8pm both times (even though I had just rebooted my system at 7:30pm).
> 
> You are the 3rd person that has said they had this problem. I wonder how widespread this gray/guide issue is.


I noticed you're a Yankee fan. Well the problem occurred to me when I was watching the Yankees/Royals game on one of the MLB channels (Royals broadcast - Why I don't get the YES or HD station when I pay extra for it, I'll never understand) I believe. A really poor quality picture I'll add. Is it the same case with you? I don't understand how watching a certain channel would mess up the fonts and background color on the guide / menu but stranger things have happened.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Anyone else having trouble with VHF high channels? For some reason my channel 8 (7) here went from 90% to 20% over the last few days on both my HR20s.. I also have a 3 (2) OTA and it is fine (in the same antenna farm)... I don't have a atsc tuner in my tv to check..
This is WOODTV-DT out of Grand Rapids MI..


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

4DThinker said:


> Prior to this release, my music worked fine. After this "update", it finds my music, but can not play any of it. I have a VISTA Home Premium PC networked with all my music on it and media player 11.0 set to share with the HR20. I have reset it. No difference.


OK, solved this one. For some reason my PC decided my Pinnacle HDTV tuner was a public network, and for security reasons it had disabled media shariing. So here's another reason to avoid VISTA, and now that I've disabled that "public" network my music is playing fine through my HR20s.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

mikeny said:


> I'm behind live TV, watching the recording from the PlayList..i(n progress). It's YES HD, mpeg-4; the Yankee game vs. the Royals. There is substantial, frequent macroblcoking/pixellation following my FFWD, and Slip commands.


I have noticed this over the past few days, as well. Same station (YESH, MPEG4) same day and same time.


----------



## hells_bells (Jul 16, 2007)

MizzouTiger said:


> Have noticed 2 issues so far:
> 
> 1. Getting frequent audio dropouts on both MPEG4 and SD channels. Very annoying.
> 
> 2. In Music & Photos, when I select "My Computers", my laptop computer is listed 20 time while my desktop computer is listed only once.


I use Vista with TVersity and the PC only show up once. Music plays fine but under the pictures the thumbnails seem to really slow (or stop) the HR20.

Wish there was a way to turn off the picture thumbnails.


----------



## dhurt (Mar 10, 2006)

I lost caller ID with the latest update. I received the national update and did not force this one. I will reset and see if it returns.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

I had the same as many others, multiple computers listed from my network, on the My Computers list of "Music & Photos". A reboot of the system brought it back to normal, showing one entry for each computer currently on.


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

loudo said:


> I had the same as many others, multiple computers listed from my network, on the My Computers list of "Music & Photos". A reboot of the system brought it back to normal, showing one entry for each computer currently on.


So does mine but it comes back. I dont like it.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Just had my first ever recording that could not be watched using all trickplay features. If using 30 sec skip it would make the recording freeze. When using anything faster then 1x fwd the do you want to keep or delete message pops up. 

Wooof!


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm not sure where to put this. I wouldn't classify this as a software issue nor do I feel it needs a seperate thread. But in an effort to report any hiccups....

I came home this evening, went downstairs, hit the power button on the HR20......... No lights and no display...however the Fan and HDD was spining. So it was running to a certain degree. a RBR did not work.

I had to pull the plug. All is well now after power cycling.


----------



## slyfox7 (May 24, 2007)

I have had the same problem (having to unplug the unit and plug it back in) for the past two days. This issue started with the automated download of 17E.


----------



## ram4784 (Oct 17, 2006)

Justinto said:


> What happened to the To Do list? After the update, the TO DO list disappeared. The history is there, the prioritizer has all of the shows listed, and the summary shows shows in the to do list, but the To Do list has not repopulated.


I have the same problem and have reported it. It doesn't seem that anybody has an answer. RBR twice hasn't helped. Hopefully this will be fixed on the next CE.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

skunkiechris said:



> I got the update forced at 4:47AM today. It completely wiped my recorded programs. This is the second forced update since I've had the HR20, and the second time that it wiped my programs. GRRRRrrrrr!  I've also participated in each CE and never had this issue.
> 
> Have tried restarting and my playlist has not come back.


Hmmm ... maybe forcing a national release like that is a problem.


----------



## missingtivo (Dec 19, 2006)

So far, my DVR is 5 for 5 recording shows that were on the to-do list!

Did they fix something with the latest couple of releases? (I was a few weeks out of
date with CE's).

I also like seeing the date/time of the upgrade in the history.... Very nice addition.


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

I had fallen asleep watching the Marlins-Giants game on ESPN and woke up to a frozen screen with a picture reminiscent of when we get heavy cloud cover. I was able to make out that it happened in the top of the 6th inning. :nono2: 

So out came the network connection (which I had restored on Monday the 23rd) and did a RBR and it came back up.


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

MasMic said:


> I noticed you're a Yankee fan. Well the problem occurred to me when I was watching the Yankees/Royals game on one of the MLB channels (Royals broadcast - Why I don't get the YES or HD station when I pay extra for it, I'll never understand) I believe. A really poor quality picture I'll add. Is it the same case with you? I don't understand how watching a certain channel would mess up the fonts and background color on the guide / menu but stranger things have happened.


I don't believe it has naything to do with the Royals lousy resolution of their broadcast (and YES, I agree it is horrible... probably the worst resolution of any sports network).


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

Turned on the system this morning and had a BLACK screen with no audio. The menu works but no channel displays anythingnot even the OTA channels. Restarted the HR20 and everything is back to working. This is the third time this has happened at this code level.


----------



## mtherien (Jul 26, 2007)

Ever since I got the 0x17e upgrade on 7/25, my local FOX station's HD programming is out of sync. Standard Definition programming is fine. All of my other local HD channels are in sync. I tried a reboot with little success.

I can't imagine this is the local station's problem since everything was fine before the upgrade. My HR20-600 does not have this problem.

Any suggestions on getting this fixed? I've had to start watching these programs in SD !


----------



## SoCool (Feb 16, 2007)

I have had to boot my HR-20 700 several times to correct a No Video, No Audio situation. I am always in the HD channels and when switching channels, I have the guide info only. I can switch to any channel, still nothing. The only thing that will correct the problem is a reboot through the menu. I am connected by HDMI to the display. This problem has never ocurred with the last national release. It is getting to be very annoying to say the least. It is only happening with one of my units btw.


----------



## BAKJO (Dec 16, 2006)

1. Receiver Model: HR20-700
2. Method: RBR
3. Date/Time: 7-28-07 0510 am CDT
4. HR20 is Networked: NO
5. Software Version: 0x17E
6. Reason for RBR: While in guide selected channel 98 schedule, it was showing upcoming: NGC HD Sneak peek 42 which was to show on 7/30 4:00a - 4:45a. I accidently pushed select. The screen went black, remote would not work and the only button on front panel that would work was power. RBR Restored full function.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Super crop bug is back, as bad as ever. Nothing new to report, but it's not getting better either.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Screen saver seems a bit jerkier than I've seen before as I look at it. Sorry that's about all the detail I've got.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

First problem with 0x17E this afternoon ....

No audio/video on any channel, just black screen. Menus came up fine. Tried playing back several recordings and all immediately brought up "Keep or Delete" message. 

Menu reset solved the problem.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

As in the most recent CE's, the Play button doesn't always respond on the first push. Whether it's with RC34 remote or HR20 I can aim the remote so that FF works and Play doesn't.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

packfan909 said:


> While recording an episode of "Nothing But Trailers" on HDnet, the HR20 changed the channel to Game Lounge without any input by myself. Was also recording another program at the same time.
> 
> Resolution, hit previous channel number. HR20 asked to stop a recording and I stopped ...Trailers. Went back the channel I was watching before ...Trailers was recording. That was ESPNews.
> 
> ...


Continuing to have issues with the same receiver. Inadvertent channel changes, no mention of the channel changed to when pressing info. Just the program that was on before. Recording started with black screen and about three minutes in the video started. Second HR20 not having the same issues or just not noticing them.

pf


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Turned on receiver yesterday and no tuner 110. Checked other receiver and it shows no 110. Reset both to no avail. Pulled power plugs on both, still nothing. Called DTV and tech will be out today. Strange that both receivers have lost tuner 110. Never had any problems till 17e install.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

finaldiet said:


> Turned on receiver yesterday and no tuner 110. Checked other receiver and it shows no 110. Reset both to no avail. Pulled power plugs on both, still nothing. Called DTV and tech will be out today. Strange that both receivers have lost tuner 110. Never had any problems till 17e install.


If you have a problem with the LNB for 110 that would cause the problem.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

ShiningBengal said:


> If you have a problem with the LNB for 110 that would cause the problem.


Thanks. I'll find out today. I also believe that's what the problem is, since both receivers show the same. Wonder if thats why I havn't been able to get 7-1, which should be an easy OTA channel to get. All other OTA channels come in ok.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

finaldiet said:


> Thanks. I'll find out today. I also believe that's what the problem is, since both receivers show the same. Wonder if thats why I havn't been able to get 7-1, which should be an easy OTA channel to get. All other OTA channels come in ok.


Could also be one of the cables that leads from the LNB to the internal multiswitch (the one in the LNB head), the connectors, or the internal multiswitch itself. I'd also check ALL of the connectors on the Zimwell multiswitch.


----------



## jselinger24 (Jan 27, 2007)

Audio/ Video not in sync on most of the HD channels.

Video dropout on ESPN HD & ESPN2HD.

Most occurences/ issues I have had in months. 

(Occuring on both of my units)


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Issue: Living room -700 refuses to delete items in the prioritizer with (-) (-).

Have tried both RF & IR modes. Have restarted the receiver. No luck on removing series links.


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

lamontcranston said:


> Super crop bug is back, as bad as ever. Nothing new to report, but it's not getting better either.


It never left, for me.


----------



## Ruffread (Nov 4, 2004)

Yes, the super crop bug is still occurring for me too. I tried pressing play several times and eventually the picture seems to stick and hold to the proper proportions. What a nuisance!


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

The POS just lost video completely right in the middle of watching the race on ESPN HD. Video froze on a frame from a bud commercial but audio continued. Changed channels to see what would happen and all I get now is no video OR audio. God this thing is such a major pile of s***.

Once again the old faithful HR10 has to bail this sorry ass excuse for a "advanced" DVR out again.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

The picture window in the Playlist is slightly overlayed on the "group play" tip when you have a group expanded and then scroll to the group folder. The last letter in the word "press" is affected.

Also, the remote codes don't all list, you get 4 or 5 and if there are more, the rest don't show.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Since getting this update on on 7/24, had been working great.
But today saw something I never saw before.

While family was using the phone, a Call Waiting, Caller ID came in. 
On the TV Screen, half the numbers appeared and instead of numbers in a few places saw a comma, dollar sign, and the paragraph symbol.

They were scattered in between the correct numbers.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

say-what said:


> The picture window in the Playlist is slightly overlayed on the "group play" tip when you have a group expanded and then scroll to the group folder. The last letter in the word "press" is affected.


Huh, would you look at that. The change of the word "open" to "close" extends the first line a little bit under the PIP border. That's a sharp eye!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I keep forgetting to check for this since I have animations turned off but Video tearing in guide, playlist, search, etc is still an issue when in 1080i, in fact may be worse than the last time I checked. No tearing when in 720p 480i/p, only when in 1080i.


----------



## DaHound (Nov 20, 2006)

Getting the Woody Woodpecker audio stuttering on recorded HDNet programs.


----------



## Lynskyn (Dec 17, 2005)

Racer88 said:


> The POS just lost video completely right in the middle of watching the race on ESPN HD. Video froze on a frame from a bud commercial but audio continued. Changed channels to see what would happen and all I get now is no video OR audio. God this thing is such a major pile of s***.
> 
> Once again the old faithful HR10 has to bail this sorry ass excuse for a "advanced" DVR out again.


I had the exact same thing happen last night while recording Gene Simmons. Picture froze, then no video or audio on any channel. Had to reset to get it working again.


----------



## The Specman (Jan 26, 2007)

Got a black screen and no audio on all channels. Satellite strength tested out okay. Did a menu reset and everything was fine.


----------



## hells_bells (Jul 16, 2007)

Ruffread said:


> Yes, the super crop bug is still occurring for me too. I tried pressing play several times and eventually the picture seems to stick and hold to the proper proportions. What a nuisance!


I'm new to the HR20, so what is the "super crop" bug?


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

hells_bells said:


> I'm new to the HR20, so what is the "super crop" bug?


"Crop" mode often stretches the picture quite dramatically vertically.

If you have a 4x3 SD channel showing a 16x9 "letterbox" program, setting the HR20 in "Crop" is supposed to make the "letterboxed" picture exactly fit your 16x9 screen.

What it does instead is stretch it too much vertically filling your screen with about 2/3 of the picture and making all the people look fun-house-mirror tall and skinny.

For me, this bug may actually be worse (more frequent) with 0x17E.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

DIRECTV, I know you are hard at work on VOD and CIR right now, but please do not forget the other missing promised features...

1 *CIR* "Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package" - manual p. 33 
2 Apply Current/Favorite Channels as a filter to Search for "just what you want to watch" p. 31
3 Title Search Autorecord - pp. 20 & 31 & release notes for 0x115, 0x119, & 0x11b
4 The ability to edit "all the programs" in the Prioritizer (even when there are no upcoming episodes) p. 28.
5 "Select the Scan for Channels button to have the receiver scan local off-air frequencies" p. 78
6 Enable Setup>Display>Screen Centering per p. 28
7 *VOD* DIRECTV On Demand - May 9, 2007 Conference Call
8 "in 2007...home videos on their TVs directly from Intel® Viiv™ [PCs]" - 2006 Annual Report p. 9.
9 Enable consumer installable Hard Drive Expansion Device - Investor Day 2/22/06 Slide 41 
10 HDTV channels/programs are not given preference in Search results as stated in 0x13d, 0x13e, & 0x17e_._

At least half of the remaining items have been addressed publicly or in release notes. I hope (assume) that the others are still on the punch-list as well.

Again, I appreciate the 24 key Wish List features that have been added to the HR20. You have done amazing work in the past year. Thank you.

- Craig


----------



## jefirdjr (Feb 20, 2006)

Got 017E as a national release (not forced).
Having lip sync problems on local mpeg4 channels.
Also audio drop outs, and picture pixelation are back (seemed MUCH better before 017E). 
I notice MANY users are reporting the "lost audio/video, but all functions still work".
I have reported this problem many times, yet it SEEMS to be getting worse? 
Guess its just a matter of time before I get to report it again! Come on D*, fix some of these lingering problems before you start adding new ones!!!!


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

Mixer said:


> Just had my first ever recording that could not be watched using all trickplay features. If using 30 sec skip it would make the recording freeze. When using anything faster then 1x fwd the do you want to keep or delete message pops up.
> 
> Wooof!


Had this same issue this past week after the upgrade. Had to watch the recorded program without FF through the commercials.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I have had no noteworthy problems. Got the release, still recording as scheduled, have had no lockups etc. The out of sync audio exists but it always had (have it on my TIVO also).
I wonder, as do many and I'm sure D*, why so many have a great deal of problems and some have "none". I do no run CID or media and my HR20 is not network connected so my environment is obviously much simpler and I'm sure that contributes. I also do not do CE releases and from some of the forum members' statements I wonder if D* has issues with national releases going on top of CE releases. It is almost as if they only test and work on national releases updating national releases.
Anyway, now I'm thankful mine works.


----------



## hells_bells (Jul 16, 2007)

kcmurphy88 said:


> Got 0x17e today.
> 
> I note one thing right off: With Native Mode set and all 4 resolutions enabled, *shows that I know are in 1080i or 720p* come up as 480p on the LEDs and on the TV's resolution display.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I have a similar issue.

With Native Mode turned off, everything stays at 480p (that's what the HR20 says it is at least). With native mode turned on HR20 resolution lights change with the resolution of the channel.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

hells_bells said:


> Interesting. I have a similar issue.
> 
> With Native Mode turned off, everything stays at 480p (that's what the HR20 says it is at least). With native mode turned on HR20 resolution lights change with the resolution of the channel.


That is how it is suppose to work. With native OFF it stays on whatever resolution you have the unit set to and it does not matter what resolution the program is. With native ON the unit will output whatever resolution the program is.


----------



## purpledave (Oct 23, 2006)

I have downloaded 0x17E, and since there have been many changes & improvements by D* in the past few months.... 

Is there a new version of Undoc. Tips and Tricks since 3.1 ?

By the way, this is a marvelous document especially for ... almost illiterate computer people like me


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

ShiningBengal said:


> If you have a problem with the LNB for 110 that would cause the problem.


That was the problem. Bad LNB. There was a small cover missing on bacl. Funny, but new one had clear plastic on 3 cones and old one had 3 elongated bubbles on right one. Also noticed mast was wobbly and couldn't be tighten down. Called DTV and they are coming wed. to install post in ground, run new wires underground and any other connections for $52.80.


----------



## pbielski (Feb 21, 2007)

Lynskyn said:


> I had the exact same thing happen last night while recording Gene Simmons. Picture froze, then no video or audio on any channel. Had to reset to get it working again.


Had the exact same thing happen to me. It would only clear with a RBR. I haven't had the system hang up like this in quite a while.

I also had a number of audio losses, when switching from PCM - DD and vice versa. I had to reset my A/V receiver to get it to clear. The audio loss has been a persistent problem. The loss of video, frozen screen, and the need to RBR is new to 017E for me.


----------



## BigSey (Oct 18, 2006)

For me, 17E has been a big step back. I have had almost zero issues with my HR-20 since I got it last summer. I've been doing the CEs and 17D was great. Since 17E downloaded, I've had the following issues:

- Lipsync problems on MPEG4 programs
- Lipsync problems on playback of MPEG2 programs
- Quick pixelation on playback of MPEG2 programs
- Audio and Video dropouts on playback of MPEG2 programs
- One issue of the box becoming incredibly slow to respond to commands requiring a restart.

Come on, D*...after all the good I've said in the past, now you have to go and ruin it. i just hope there's another CE or national release soon to fix all of these issues.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

jefirdjr said:


> Got 017E as a national release (not forced).
> Having lip sync problems on local mpeg4 channels.


I noticed this last night while watching YES-HD (622) live. The remedy was to change the channel and hit PREV, and then it caught up again, but the lip-syncing was really bad ..

By the way, the manual on page 44 lists three troubleshooting tips to resolve issues with audio and video being out of sync:

Try changing channels
Press LIST then EXIT
Restart the HD DVR


----------



## ctwilliams (Aug 25, 2006)

BigSey said:


> For me, 17E has been a big step back. I have had almost zero issues with my HR-20 since I got it last summer. I've been doing the CEs and 17D was great. Since 17E downloaded, I've had the following issues:
> 
> - Lipsync problems on MPEG4 programs
> - Lipsync problems on playback of MPEG2 programs
> ...


I just logged on to see if anyone else was having the same problem I am.....I have the issue where it slows down responding to commands, and then it eventually completely locks up requiring a rbr.

This has occurred the last two nights.

I have not had any problems for the most part, until this one. Something is not right.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

This is without doubt the SLOWEST version I have ever had.

It takes a few extra seconds to load the menu, change channels, and other simple things.


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

Just noticed the FF auto-correct feature and ran to this board to confirm. Wow. Thanks, D* for getting this done. It was one of the only reasons I liked my TiVo more....very happy about this.:joy:


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> This is without doubt the SLOWEST version I have ever had.
> 
> It takes a few extra seconds to load the menu, change channels, and other simple things.


Be glad you don't have an H20.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Multiple audio dropouts after using trickplay during live tv(OTA Channels).Caller ID still not working.


----------



## jefirdjr (Feb 20, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> This is without doubt the SLOWEST version I have ever had.
> 
> It takes a few extra seconds to load the menu, change channels, and other simple things.


I agree. I noticed that channel changing is much slower than 017D, and now I am seeing the "please wait" message when surfing through the SD channels.
Was this ready for national release??????

EDIT: I just finished a menu reset. Channel changes are faster, and the "please wait" while changing has gone away.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

jefirdjr said:


> I agree. I noticed that channel changing is much slower than 017D, and now I am seeing the "please wait" message when surfing through the SD channels.
> Was this ready for national release??????
> 
> EDIT: I just finished a menu reset. Channel changes are faster, and the "please wait" while changing has gone away.


How do you do a menu reset?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> How do you do a menu reset?


Menu-->Help & Settings-->Setup-->Reset-->Restart Recorder


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks as always


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I have an issue that has been occurring across the last couple of versions. I thought it was freak events, but I just had it happen again.

While watching a recording and also recording in a separate show in the background, the program I am watching ends. I stop it, delete it and select another. When I come back to the recording that was taking place during all this at a later date, that moment is marked by pixelation and audio death. Video continues with no audio. 3sec replay or rw brings the audio back to life. As long as you do not cross that moment in time that it first occurs.

I have experienced this now on more than 4 occasions.


----------



## hells_bells (Jul 16, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> That is how it is suppose to work. With native OFF it stays on whatever resolution you have the unit set to and it does not matter what resolution the program is. With native ON the unit will output whatever resolution the program is.


What do you mean "resolution you have the unit set to"?

Does that mean if I'm watching a 1080i program and I change to Native Mode "off" then everything will attempt to display at 1080i?

I must be missing something....


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

jefirdjr said:


> I agree. I noticed that channel changing is much slower than 017D, and now I am seeing the "please wait" message when surfing through the SD channels.
> Was this ready for national release??????
> 
> EDIT: I just finished a menu reset. Channel changes are faster, and the "please wait" while changing has gone away.


Sunday night my HR20 became SLLOOOOOOOWWWWWW......

Like you described.

This was several days after receiving 0x17E.

A menu reset fixed it. I'm wondering how long it will take the problem to return.

Smells like a memory leak. I hope that's not what it is!


----------



## opelap (Nov 4, 2006)

Manual recording menu will not come up. If you choose it, nothing happens.

Reset doesn't fix it. Has done this the last few releases, but too much on it to do a reformat.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

I haven't been watching via my -700 since the NR to 17e. Tuned it in tonight, and I find that the update wiped out my 85% full Western Digital MyBook 500g eSata drive!!! No playlist, no to do list, no series links!!! No NOTHING. This is the first time I've had any kind of problem with my -700, and my -100 in the living room is doing fine with CEx17e. I am SO bummed!:nono2: :eek2:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the first time I've been on the same software for almost two weeks in over 6 months. Everything has been great so far... not even the normal issues EXCEPT FOR THE SUPER CROP BUG. 

Please fix the super crop bug, otherwise, great job on a stable release!


----------



## bnash972 (Jan 29, 2007)

Having severe problems with the new "MediaShare". 

I see my PC listed three times under "My Computers". All with the same name. This is new with this release. Everything was relatively stable until x17. I did a restart of my PC and tried going through the HR20 network setup twice but that didn't change anything.

More importantly the unit keeps locking up. First two times it unfroze after 3 - 5 minutes. First hang up I made it to view my play list. Second hang up was at the My Computer level. Never made it photos. Now the unit is completely hung on the Hot Tip screen...10 minutes and counting. This is at the top My Computer level. Program is still playing in the upper right, but no remote function. Trying to wait if it will unfreeze because I am recording and I don't have to use the Red Button of Death (RBD).

Windows Vista, WMP11, Linksys wireless gaming adapter. This is the first major problem I have had with any of the releases. Knock on wood, I've never lost programming and have only had to use the RBD half a dozen times in the last year+.


----------



## SoCool (Feb 16, 2007)

I am using WMP-11 and have had relatively good success with the media. Lately I have not seen the log-off message when a computer is shut down. Now I have different computers listed 3 or 4 times and the list never clears. The listings at the top usually show the most recent log-on. It is not clearing past connections. I guess a reboot will clear this, have not tried it yet.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

WERA689 said:


> I haven't been watching via my -700 since the NR to 17e. Tuned it in tonight, and I find that the update wiped out my 85% full Western Digital MyBook 500g eSata drive!!! No playlist, no to do list, no series links!!! No NOTHING. This is the first time I've had any kind of problem with my -700, and my -100 in the living room is doing fine with CEx17e. I am SO bummed!:nono2: :eek2:


I hesitate to ask, but did you try a reboot with the drive disconnected, and reinserting the cable on the "welcome" message?


----------



## The Specman (Jan 26, 2007)

First time I've had this. I have a Series Link set up to record Damages on FX. At 10:00 I saw the recording start. (Also saw it in my playlist) At some point the recording stopped, prior to the show ending. I manually set up to record the same episode which was re-airing immediately afterwards. It recorded for maybe 10 minutes and stopped again.

As I said, this the first time I've had this type of thing crop up.

:8/2 ->Checked last night. The 10:00 record stopped at 10:56. The 11:06 record stopped at 11:14. Hope I don't have this problem again.


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

hells_bells said:


> What do you mean "resolution you have the unit set to"?
> 
> Does that mean if I'm watching a 1080i program and I change to Native Mode "off" then everything will attempt to display at 1080i?
> 
> I must be missing something....


Attempt, indeed ... and recordings will also be stored in that format which uses more disk space.

Best to go with Native Mode ON so that the SD recordings will record in that format and take up less space on your hard drive.

my 0.02


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

HouseBowlrz said:


> Attempt, indeed ... and recordings will also be stored in that format which uses more disk space.
> 
> Best to go with Native Mode ON so that the SD recordings will record in that format and take up less space on your hard drive.
> 
> my 0.02


It was my understanding that the resolution only affects the output, not the recording format. An SD program will still be recorded in SD. This appears to be backed up by the HR20's disk space estimates on my machine.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

hells_bells said:


> What do you mean "resolution you have the unit set to"?
> 
> Does that mean if I'm watching a 1080i program and I change to Native Mode "off" then everything will attempt to display at 1080i?
> 
> I must be missing something....


Native off: display everything in my selected resolution until I manually change resolutions.

Native on: display everything in its transmitted resolution(unless I have unchecked that resolutionbecause my TV doesn't support it)


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

HouseBowlrz said:


> Attempt, indeed ... and recordings will also be stored in that format which uses more disk space.
> 
> Best to go with Native Mode ON so that the SD recordings will record in that format and take up less space on your hard drive.
> 
> my 0.02


Absolutely incorrect!

Native mode vs. not native mode *absolutely does not affect disk usage!!*

The HR20 records the MPEG2 or MPEG4 data directly from the satellite (or ATSC tuner), in whatever format (480i, 720p, 1080i) it was sent in. It doesn't even have the ability to alter the format that it records to the hard drive.

So, the decision to use native mode, or not, should ONLY be based on the following:


If you feel that your TV's up/down conversion is superior to that of the HR20, use native mode.
If you feel that the up/down conversion of the HR20 is superior to that of your TV, fix the output to the native resolution of your TV and turn native mode off.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Multiple audio dropouts after using trickplay while watching live tv.Have not had this problem in a long, long time.Rebooting system did not solve problem,I can tolerate Caller ID not working,but not audio and or video dropouts.


----------



## jefirdjr (Feb 20, 2006)

After reseting my HR20 yesterday to fix problems, the audio drop outs were back this morning watching ABC, NBC, and CBS morning shows. They are the worst I've seen in a long time. So bad, I miss the main point of what is being discussed! 
This national release has brought back many problems that had either disappeared, I never had,
or become so infrequent that I didn't notice them anymore.:eek2: 
D*, I would like to go back to 017D please.:lol:


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Once again, the HR20 prematurely stopped recording an EI broadcast. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1012973#post1012973
I was watching the Mets-Brewers game on Ch 730, about 40 minutes behind live.
It was also recording on Ch 742, the SD EI broadcast.
At approx. 11:15 pm ET, I noticed that the record light was out. (The record light should have been illuminated from 8 PM to 2 AM.)
I brought up Ch 730 on the mini-guide, went to Ch 730, and pressed R.
About 20 minutes later, I noticed the record light was out again.
I went to the mini-guide, but the mini-guide was blank (a solid color block, with no program info). I surmised that the game had ended (incorrect, as it lasted 13 innings), but when I went to ch 742 on the mini-guide, the game was listed, so I hit R there, and resumed the SD recording.
When I reached the end of the 2nd HD recording, I went to the Playlist to start the SD portion of the game. I noticed in the PIG that the game was still on (note to DTV: please give us the option to disable PIG to avoid spoilers!!), and, given the late hour, I decided to resume the game from that point. As it turned out, the HD version was in the buffer, so I was able to back up and quickly move through the intervening innings. Moreover, the program info on ch 730 was back in the mini-guide.

The original HD recording ran from 8:00 to 10:48.
The original SD recording ran from 8:00 to 11:04.
The second HD broadcast began in the 7th inning, I believe 90 minutes (the buffer) before I began to record, and ended at 11:23. The progress bar showed an orange line for the buffer period, and a black line after that (as if it were in the future). I was watching this recording while the progress indicator moved through the black area or the bar. It showed a length of 0 - 4:14. That correctly corresponds to the time remaining until 2 am, including the buffer.

So--
Why do EI broadcasts stop before they are over?
Why would the HD and SD broadcasts stop at different incorrect times?
What can be done to fix this?
Is this related--as seems likely--to the missing guide info, and the incorrect search results I have reported before?
Is the EI guide info being "refreshed," causing the recording disruptions? If so, why can't the info be updated at a time away from scheduled games, such as 6 am ET?
Can anyone help?
Please correct this!


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

Fish Man said:


> Absolutely incorrect!
> 
> Native mode vs. not native mode *absolutely does not affect disk usage!!*


Interesting ... that's not what the CSR staff told me last winter. 

thanks for the clarification


----------



## DaHound (Nov 20, 2006)

Was watching a recording of the Closure via OTA last night and when pressing 6 30 second slips, the progress bar stopped at 2 and screen went black. Pressing back slip started the program back. Pressing forward slip again worked properly. It did this one more time during the viewing of the program. Same back slip unfroze and then forward slips worked.


----------



## Ruffread (Nov 4, 2004)

Anyone else notice the audio and video breakups that have been occurring on the Discovery HD channel? About every 3 minutes last night. I am assuming it is their signal, and not the HR20-700.


----------



## BigSey (Oct 18, 2006)

More issues last night:

- MPEG2 program will pause for 15-30 seconds during playback, then start playing again. Happened multiple times with different recordings.

- Had the video freeze issue. Audio continued played normally but all video froze and box became unresponsive. Was watching ESPN HD and had to do a RBR.

Count me among those who'd much prefer to get back to 17D.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Issue - HR20-700 will NOT power on, system is dead and not responsive

Can it be Duplicated - No

Steps to Duplicate - System was left off since night before. Returned home from work the next day in the late afternoon. Tried to power on the HR20 and it would not turn on.

Issue Priority - High

Frequency of Issue - First time
First Noticed - Elvis Download, never looked at it before this download
Date of Install - 10/2006
Current FW - 0x17E
How FW was Obtained - Auto push down from D*, 7/24/2007 3:47am
HR20 Force Reboot after FW Update - No
OTA Type - Outside Antenna in Attic
Type of Sat Dish - 5LNB AT9, Two line feed to HR20 tuners, 3 other D* boxes in house, Unknown type of connection hardware to other boxes
HR20 Replaced - No, original installed equipment
HR20 Full Reset - Never
HR20 Networked - Yes, via wireless bridge
HR20 HDMI Connection - HDMI using HDMI-DVI Gender Bender plug to DVI cable
HR20 Component Connection - Not Used
HR20 S-Video Connection - Not Used
HR20 Native Mode Setting - On
HR20 Phone Connection - Yes, all the time
HR20 Fiber Audio Connection - Used via Monster Fiber Cable
HR20 RCA Audio Connection - Not Used
HR20 Dolby Setting - On
HR20 Internal Temp - ~122
HR20 Install Environment - Closed Cabinet with Intake/Exhaust Fans
HR20 Zip Code - 78641

Work Around - None

Notes - Removed power and plugged back in. The system would still not turn on. Removed power for 10 minutes. System turned on and returned to normal.

************************************************** *********
Priority Rating:
Critical - System is DEAD, must be returned to D*. Everything has been tried to get system working. Consulted with dbstalk for suggestions/solutions
High - System is locked/BSOD/Lost Recordings. Cannot use system.
Medium - System still functional. Problems seen and some functions do not work.
Low - Annoying issue. System still functional.
Enhancement - Not a part of design. Would be a nice thing to have.
************************************************** *********


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

I have been having audio dropouts since the new software downloaded. I didn't think too much of it as it has already been posted on here by many other people. Tonight the problem has become unbearable. The sound is off more than it is on at this point. I have turned DD off and back on several times with no change in behavior. I have done a menu reset and it did nothing so I am doing a second one as I write this. I hope this gets fixed asap.

HR20 installed November 06.
Hooked up via HDMI
Audio to receiver by optical
HR20 is networked via CAT5


----------



## bnash972 (Jan 29, 2007)

bnash972 said:


> Having severe problems with the new "MediaShare".
> 
> I see my PC listed three times under "My Computers". All with the same name. This is new with this release. Everything was relatively stable until x17. I did a restart of my PC and tried going through the HR20 network setup twice but that didn't change anything.
> 
> ...


Finally had to use the RBD after the last lock up. When the system re-booted the three listings of my PC was only one as it should be. Tried to access picutres and it locked up again before I made it to any of my pic folders. Using the RBD again and won't try to access MediaShare until the next release. Dissapointing because I was listening to mp3s with no problems prior to this release.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Recorded American Inventor on KABC-MPEG4 on 7/25 under 0x17e. Pushing play, the screen was black. I was able to use trickplay controls but although the cruise control bar was visible and active, the screen was black. 

I pushed stop and tried to play something else. It played just fine. I then went back to American Inventor and it played fine. 

I'll file this under "all's well that ends well" but still...


----------



## yngdiego (Jul 28, 2007)

I *just* got my HR20-100 installed today. So far, experience is positive. But I was viewing the News Interactive channel, and pressed the guide button. The graphics went all freaky and the guide data was superimposed over the interactive screen. However the cursor was still active on the interactive page. I had to press Exit several times to restore the screen and graphics.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Watching "Big Love" recorded 8/23 on HBOH, approximately 45 minutes in, there was a visible glitch and audio dropped. What was odd, was, it didn't come back in two or three seconds as I've seen previously. However, when I pushed STOP, audio came back on live TV and when I went back to the recording and backed up to about 5 seconds after the glitch, all the audio was there.


----------



## pbielski (Feb 21, 2007)

Continuing to have audio drops outs, pixilation, and an occasional lock up. I have to RBR on the average of every day or two.

For me, 0x17E has been a clear step backward from 0x17D. For my configuration, 0x17D was stable and relatively problem free.


----------



## tiger2005 (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm experiencing a lot of problems with my PS3 and 360 network connections when the HR20 is hooked up to the network. I'm not sure why, but the HR20 seems to really affect their performance.


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

bnash972 said:


> Having severe problems with the new "MediaShare".
> 
> I see my PC listed three times under "My Computers". All with the same name. This is new with this release. Everything was relatively stable until x17. I did a restart of my PC and tried going through the HR20 network setup twice but that didn't change anything.
> 
> ...


Having virtually identical problems, using Windows XP, Negear WIRED adapter.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Last night was watching and recording "Burn Notice" on USA at 9 p.m. Had to pause the program for about 20 minutes, then came back to watch buffered. Noticed that during slipping forward and jumping back, the status bar at the bottom of the screen showed one of the Bourne movies from 6 pm to 9 pm. There was no orange (recorded) or green (live) buffer status in the bar - it was just clear. After the program was over, I went back into my Playlist and selected it to play again and the status bar was showing correctly then.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Props to the HR20 - after an unexpected power failure, it rebooted happily and passed all tests. Luckily the router booted first so it even acquired an IP address. 

I know, I know, this is what you should expect. I just wanted to post some happy news, please don't flame me.


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> Props to the HR20 - after an unexpected power failure, it rebooted happily and passed all tests. Luckily the router booted first so it even acquired an IP address.
> 
> I know, I know, this is what you should expect. I just wanted to post some happy news, please don't flame me.


Truly save yourself some agony in the future--buy a good home theater UPS. (I know, for another thread, but I couldn't pass up the opportunity....it really does make a world of difference over even a short period if you have blackouts.)


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Had my first RBR in months yesterday after a heavy rain caused LOS.

My H20 came back, but the HR20 was unresponsive.

HDMI straight to TV, no network, current NR.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I have recently had 3 missed recordings.

July 10th (Software Version 0x179) - On the Lot
July 31st -0x17E - On the Lot
Aug 2nd - 0x17E - So you think you can Dance

I've not been able to find a conflict that would cause these to not record. In fact, I'm not sure anything was scheduled other that these shows at the time.


----------



## Ruffread (Nov 4, 2004)

My audio dropouts and some macroblocking are fixed. ESPN HD was especially bad. I called Directv and they reset my subscriptions. Now no dropouts.


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

Ruffread said:


> I called Directv and they reset my subscriptions. Now no dropouts.


? I've never heard of that...why the heck would that help? What does that do?


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

A couple nights ago I sat down to watch some recordings and found that when I played any recording after about 2 seconds of black it would ask me if I wanted to delete. Also, I then noticed I couldn't tune any HD channel (both MPEG2 and MPEG4). It would just show a black screen and stay there (not even 771 message). I knew some of my recordings were good so I soft rebooted. They all came back thankfully and it's worked fine since. First time I've ever seen this issue.

-steve


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

For over a week, I've been experiencing very frequent audio (and sometimes video "blocking") dropouts. Audio drops for <.25, then recovers, every few seconds.

Called DTV and went through the normal, unrelated, checks - like alignment. All my xpndrs seem fine, though 99-2 was low with 99-3 at 80. Was pointing out if one xpndr ok, the LNB was aligned. Finally got her to put a "note" in the system, but scheduled tech to come out Tue. I wanted them to look at their end, as antennas seemed ok here.

She (of course) asked about restarting the receiver, and I told her I had - because of "super crop bug" and that I didn't remember it affecting the dropouts. Then again, I wasn't looking because it [the restart] was for the crop bug.

So today, I'm trying to watch NASCAR on ESPN2 HD, and it's dropping so bad it's almost un-watchable. I figured I'd try a restart._ No dropouts since the restart (now about 50 minutes)._

I was just talking with a family member in Reno, NV, and she says she's got dropouts, too (same channel). Also almost un-watchable. I had her restart their receiver. _No dropouts since the restart._

Two separate locations (almost 600 miles apart), two different receivers - both seem fixed by a restart.

Although still anecdotal, this really looks like the problem develops in the receiver. For me, it seems to have started coincidentally with the update to 0x17E.

I'm willing to bet I won't get the dropouts for a while, now. I'm going to give DTV a call after the race. Most likely I'll have them cancel the tech visit, since, at this point, it looks like problems with 0x17E. I will give them this data and make sure it gets passed to the appropriate department(s).

At least the restart looks like a work-around, but a _very_ poor one (as everyone knows, it takes a long time to complete).


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

Gmaxx said:


> I have been having audio dropouts since the new software downloaded. I didn't think too much of it as it has already been posted on here by many other people. Tonight the problem has become unbearable. The sound is off more than it is on at this point. I have turned DD off and back on several times with no change in behavior. I have done a menu reset and it did nothing so I am doing a second one as I write this. I hope this gets fixed asap.
> 
> HR20 installed November 06.
> Hooked up via HDMI
> ...


Update: A red button reset brought this issue back to just an occasional audio dropout until today. I now officially have no digital sound whatsoever. I did a menu reset. No sound. Did a red button reset. No sound. I did a little cable swapping to test out the optical cable and it is fine. I hooked up a set of analog audio cables and the sound is fine so far. I then realized if the digital signal isn't there then I wouldn't get sound through HDMI to the tv either right? Right. There is no sound through the HDMI cable either. Either something in this software update really killed my HR20 or there was some kind of hardware failure. I'm really not sure how these things work on the inside so I'm not sure if it is hardware or software considering that analog audio works fine. I guess it's a good thing I have the protection plan....


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

A bit more data:

First off, the "fix" stayed at least until the end of the race. Over 3 hours, then I turned the system off.

In the mean time, I spoke with my sister (from Reno), and she had switched to Discovery HD Theatre - the dropouts were back. The odd thing was when she went back to ESPN2 HD (72), it was still fine - no dropouts. So, we decided to do a restart_ while tuned_ to Discover HD Theatre (76). *No dropouts.* But, now, ESPN2 HD had dropouts!

I had the same thing happen on mine, where when I switched to 76, I started getting dropouts. I did the restart (while tuned to 76) and it's been fine.

I haven't gone back to 72 since, but this behavior seemed pretty consistent between our two HR-20's. Again: two different installations, 600 miles apart, same model (HR20-700).

A couple more observations: my audio connection is through the optical port, so I can readily see the dropouts happen when the decoder indicator goes out (DD5.1) on my amplifier. I'm also using the HDMI port for video. The other installation (in Reno) is using both analog audio and video. It might be an indication the problem is "upstream" - close to where the data is initially decoded and buffered. Off hand, it seems to have something to do with how the "first" buffer gets initialized. In any event - it really looks like a software issue with 0x17e.

I called DTV to regale them with the above and to cancel the technician visit. I also complained about the loss of HD service and the frustration with these s/w builds not only leaving existing bugs intact, but adding new ones. I was offered 3 months of free HD Package for my trouble and inconvenience. I can't say whether others complaining would get this, but it's certainly reasonable to request some sort of compensation (the 3 mo. was their idea - I requested "at least a month"). One thing interesting about the offer: they didn't even flinch at the idea. Although no one [at customer service or tech support] said they had reports of this problem (very hard to believe), the fact they not only met my request, but tripled it, might mean they are _very_ aware of the problem(s).


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

I had the following problem happen twice over the weekend. I was in the middle of watching a recorded program and all of a sudden, it jumped out of the program and went back to live tv. No messages, no warning, just poof! It's as if I had hit the exit button on the remote, except that the remote was sitting on the coffee table minding its own business.

I went back to List and selected the recorded show and it picked up playing where it left off. I haven't heard of anyone posting anything like this, so I thought I would share my experience.


----------



## DrEricCarlson (Mar 6, 2007)

I found a new "feature" today that I thought I would share. I have Magnum PI set to record and keep at most 5 shows since it plays like 2 or 3 a night. and I don't want to fill up my HDD with Magnum. Tonight, I decided to watch one and of course I picked the oldest one as that is how I usally watch the shows. I watched about 15 min of the show and suddenly the show was DELETED while I was watching it! I checked the playlist and realized that another episode of Magnum PI had just started to record. Of couse the one I was watching was the oldest so it got deleted, I just didn't expect it to happen while I was acutally playing the show. I don't want to have to set it to record all the shows, I just expect the software to have a little more sense and not automatically delete a show I am actively playing.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

DrEricCarlson said:


> I found a new "feature" today that I thought I would share. I have Magnum PI set to record and keep at most 5 shows since it plays like 2 or 3 a night. and I don't want to fill up my HDD with Magnum. Tonight, I decided to watch one and of course I picked the oldest one as that is how I usally watch the shows. I watched about 15 min of the show and suddenly the show was DELETED while I was watching it! I checked the playlist and realized that another episode of Magnum PI had just started to record. Of couse the one I was watching was the oldest so it got deleted, I just didn't expect it to happen while I was acutally playing the show. I don't want to have to set it to record all the shows, I just expect the software to have a little more sense and not automatically delete a show I am actively playing.


There has been many post about this. Should it delete something while you are watching it no. But it is actually doing what you have it set to do.


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

BMoreRavens said:


> There has been many post about this. Should it delete something while you are watching it no. But it is actually doing what you have it set to do.


A classic software "misfeature".

It's not a huge problem, but I'd like to see them address this. If you're watching the oldest, delete the _next_ oldest instead. Shouldn't be that hard to do in the software. Surely the software is aware of what program in the list is currently being watched!


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

DrEricCarlson said:


> I found a new "feature" today that I thought I would share. I have Magnum PI set to record and keep at most 5 shows since it plays like 2 or 3 a night. and I don't want to fill up my HDD with Magnum. Tonight, I decided to watch one and of course I picked the oldest one as that is how I usally watch the shows. I watched about 15 min of the show and suddenly the show was DELETED while I was watching it! I checked the playlist and realized that another episode of Magnum PI had just started to record. Of couse the one I was watching was the oldest so it got deleted, I just didn't expect it to happen while I was acutally playing the show. I don't want to have to set it to record all the shows, I just expect the software to have a little more sense and not automatically delete a show I am actively playing.


There would have to be more than just a no-delete rule while in playback.
Perhaps a pop-up asking if you want to delete the show you're watching, cancel the impending recording, or override the episode limit. Otherwise, if you stopped the playback partway through, it would be missing when you returned.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

lucky13 said:


> There would have to be more than just a no-delete rule while in playback.
> Perhaps a pop-up asking if you want to delete the show you're watching, cancel the impending recording, or override the episode limit. Otherwise, if you stopped the playback partway through, it would be missing when you returned.


The simplist thing is to have a recycle bin where a small portion of the hard drive is allocated to keeping the last 2-3 recordings that are deleted. That way, if you accidentally delete something or something is deleted for you, you can go back and retrieve it. That is the feature that would be best implemented.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

rrbhokies said:


> The simplist thing is to have a recycle bin where a small portion of the hard drive is allocated to keeping the last 2-3 recordings that are deleted. That way, if you accidentally delete something or something is deleted for you, you can go back and retrieve it. That is the feature that would be best implemented.


Absolutely.
A recycle bin has been on the wish list.
Ideally, it should hold all the deleted recordings, till the earliest deleted ones are permanently erased when more space is needed.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Since this new update I have problems with:

1- pixelation on a lot of channels
2- Audio drop-outs on most channels
3- lost turners several times
4- Lost OTA channels
5- When changing channels, pictures flickers on and off 2-3 times before coming on.
6- No CID ever!
This is the WORST update ever!! Just had minor problems before. I know I can't go back to earlier update so I'll have to suffer through it.  These problems are on both my 700 receivers. Also, I have reset both receivers and powered off both to no avail.


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

I just had my first complete lock-up in many months. I had just chosen "search by title" and hit pause because the playing program was distracting. Bam - frozen. Nothing I could do but press the red reset button.


----------



## Burb (Apr 15, 2007)

I like the features of the latist upgrade but have had the most stability issues.
I have had to unplug the unit twice for 10 minutes to get it to turn on. I have used the red reset 3 times when the unit froze. I have had blank screen issues. I have had some audio problems also. I do think they will get it right with a few more upgrades.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

I don't know if anyone else has posted about this problem, but since getting this update my recordings start too early and end too early. This is without adding any padding, which I didn't previously have to do. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## WadeSc (Dec 16, 2003)

I replaced my HR10-250 with a HR 20-700 this week. I was excited at first as the issues I had with my HR10-250 seemed to be solved. I now have rock-solid OTA signal strength with no drop-outs and no more audio dropouts on HD net (which I had ever since I got the TIVO). Caller ID is cool, the guide is faster and PQ seems a bit better. 

But...then I set the recorder. My first attempt is a baseball game. I pad the recording by an hour, so it should have been a 4 hour recording. I start playing it this evening and notice the recording is only 2 hr 24 minutes long. I missed the last 2 1/2 innings of the game! So I checked my other recording. Resue Me was also a partial. It recorded a black screen (even though it was on an active channel I receive) for 24 minutes then stopped.

Is this what I can expect from the HR 20-700? My software version is ox17E.
Should I call and ask for a new receiver or this a common problem with all of them?
Thanks


----------



## ctwilliams (Aug 25, 2006)

I came home today to find my HR20 stuck on a frame of video from this morning. No remote buttons worked and neither did any of the front panel buttons. I used the red button to reset.

When it came back up, it had ERASED EVERY PROGRAM I HAD ON IT (with the exception of one program I had set to "keep". I did not know I had to set every freaking program to "keep" to avoid being eaten.)

Thanks a lot directv. I know you are tired of hearing it, but my DirecTivo never did that.


----------



## ctwilliams (Aug 25, 2006)

ctwilliams said:


> I came home today to find my HR20 stuck on a frame of video from this morning. No remote buttons worked and neither did any of the front panel buttons. I used the red button to reset.
> 
> When it came back up, it had ERASED EVERY PROGRAM I HAD ON IT (with the exception of one program I had set to "keep". I did not know I had to set every freaking program to "keep" to avoid being eaten.)
> 
> Thanks a lot directv. I know you are tired of hearing it, but my DirecTivo never did that.


It appears from looking at the history that all of the shows that the unit deleted that were in now playing either say "This showing is over." or that it was deleted to make room for another program. I had about 50% free on the unit.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

rrbhokies said:


> The simplist thing is to have a recycle bin where a small portion of the hard drive is allocated to keeping the last 2-3 recordings that are deleted. That way, if you accidentally delete something or something is deleted for you, you can go back and retrieve it. That is the feature that would be best implemented.


Of course, if you fish it out of the recycle bin and back into the "magnum PI" folder, which now has 6 entries and a limit of 5, what happens? If nothing immediately, what happens when the next "Magnum PI" episode records? The software may be rather embarrassed upon finding an impossible "6" old entries.... is it "smart" enough to delete 2? Is that actually what you want? Do you instead want the limit bumped? Removed?

I think the short answer is to not use limits if this is a problem.


----------



## jdcolombo (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Last night I installed a new HR20-700 in my wife's business studio in our house. The receiver is connected to an older HDTV via component and using the standard audio output jacks from the receiver to the "audio in" jacks on the TV.

The receiver downloaded the new software a few minutes after being authorized, and I immediately noticed very severe audio drop-outs on the MPEG-2 HD channels ONLY. There are no drop-outs for me from the MPEG-4 HD locals, the SD channels, or the OTA HD channels that I get. But all the MPEG-2 HD channels (ESPN2, ESPN, UHD, TNT, HDNET, HDNET Movies and the national HD network feeds on channels 80-88) are virtually unwatchable.

I tried the RBR with no success. I have a second HR20 in my home theater which is connected to my preamp-processor via the optical digital out port. I do not have these problems with that receiver (in fact, I have no audio problems at all with that receiver), although I have not tested the audio from its standard audio output jacks.

I see there are a lot of miscellaneous audio problems with the new software, but I'm wondering if anyone else is having this specific problem (e.g., MPEG2-HD dropouts from the audio output jacks), and if anyone else has experienced this, if there is any workaround.

Thanks!

John C.


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

jdcolombo said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Last night I installed a new HR20-700 in my wife's business studio in our house. The receiver is connected to an older HDTV via component and using the standard audio output jacks from the receiver to the "audio in" jacks on the TV.
> .
> ...


Absolutely. See my post from a few days ago.

The only "workaround" has been to tune to the HD channel you want to watch [without dropouts], then do a receiver restart. If you switch to another HD channel, the dropouts will start again.

Obviously, a very poor workaround, as every restart takes around 6 minutes to complete. If there's a program you care about, you'd have to tune early and restart prior to the start of the show.


----------



## jdcolombo (Aug 25, 2006)

SBHD said:


> The only "workaround" has been to tune to the HD channel you want to watch [without dropouts], then do a receiver restart. If you switch to another HD channel, the dropouts will start again.
> 
> Obviously, a very poor workaround, as every restart takes around 6 minutes to complete. If there's a program you care about, you'd have to tune early and restart prior to the start of the show.


Uh-oh. Looks like all we can do is hope for a very quick fix or perhaps a rollback to 17d.

Just when I thought the HR20 was becoming dependable . . . guess I won't disconnect my HD-Tivo just yet.

John C.


----------



## MetroNY (Dec 17, 2006)

Wish they could have the receiver shutdown after they install the update. Mine was on for two weeks while I was away. Hot as a motha'!

Also - my receiver locked up for the first time ever today since this update. Had to unplug it and restart it.

Plus - the Guide is no longer centered. There is a margin on the left side but not the right.


----------



## badgerdave (Dec 15, 2006)

Add me in to the folks with more problems than usual. The last two times I turned to TV on I was greated with the dreaded blank screen. Needless to say it also didn't record a couple of programs (or at best recorded the blank screen twice). Just when you thought things were getting stable.


----------



## opelap (Nov 4, 2006)

Trying to record EI baseball games on Mon and Tues night. Both stopped recording after 32-36 min with a "Program became unavailable (13)". Manually recorded the game on Tues at the same time and that recorded without a problem.

D* CSR came back with the expected "We don't have any record of that problem, why dont we do a reset all?"

This is obviously a guide data problem since it only seems to happen on games that are on late at night. Both games started at 10pm. Also I have had this problem across a number of software revs.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

opelap said:


> Trying to record EI baseball games on Mon and Tues night. Both stopped recording after 32-36 min with a "Program became unavailable (13)". Manually recorded the game on Tues at the same time and that recorded without a problem.
> 
> D* CSR came back with the expected "We don't have any record of that problem, why dont we do a reset all?"
> 
> This is obviously a guide data problem since it only seems to happen on games that are on late at night. Both games started at 10pm. Also I have had this problem across a number of software revs.


Please post your experience in this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=94889

Your report would invalidate the theory posed in that thread, since your problem happened while the EI channel was active. But they seem to be similar issues, and if we can post our problems in one place, it might help produce a solution.


----------



## Random987 (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok, this problem has happened two or three times (so it doesn't appear to be a freak occurrence).

When I recording a game on Extra Innings (and watching something else), I realized that the recording light wasn't on. So, I went into the list and it shows 18 minutes recorded of the baseball game. I go into the guide and there nothing showing on the guide. In fact a bunch of the MLB games are blank. The other non-mlb channels still list their correct programs. Then I notice a few minutes later, that the MLB guide is back up.

So, I guess once the MLB channels go "blank" it shuts the DVR off, as it is no longer recording the game.

Has anyone had this happen to them? Fix? With the tight races in the MLB right now, I really don't want to miss many games due to a bug.

Thanks


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

MetroNY said:


> Wish they could have the receiver shutdown after they install the update. Mine was on for two weeks while I was away. Hot as a motha'!
> 
> Also - my receiver locked up for the first time ever today since this update. Had to unplug it and restart it.
> 
> Plus - the Guide is no longer centered. There is a margin on the left side but not the right.


It does shut down. But then it reboots. Just like any other computer. 

By the way, a DVR must normally be on. How else is it going to record what's on your To-Do list? And if you don't have a To-Do list, you aren't really using your DVR for what it is intended. It does more than pause live TV!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

ShiningBengal said:


> It does shut down. But then it reboots. Just like any other computer.
> 
> With my PC I have an option to either turn it off or reboot it when I shut it down.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

billsharpe said:


> ShiningBengal said:
> 
> 
> > It does shut down. But then it reboots. Just like any other computer.
> ...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

The live buffer is still clearing. I watch a recording and go back to live TV and the buffer will have cleared. It's now happening about ⅓ of the time.

During the first couple of weeks 0x17E was released, I didn't notice the buffer clearing at all.

It seems to be getting worse (my imagination?). I'm thinking that I might track it for the next couple of days. Then I'll reset the machine and see if the problem reduces/goes away. A stab in the dark but it'll tell if it's me of if it has actually been getting worse.

The buffer cleared under the following conditions:
-Watching from the List while something else is recording on the background tuner.
-Watching from the List while nothing is recording on the background tuner.
-Any combination of SD & HD(recorded show/what's recording/live buffer).

In other words, no clear set of conditions.

Anyone else having problems with *SLB*?

Ultimately, if we don't get *DLB* I'll just live with it, but there's can be no compromise on *SLB*. 

Mike


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

Sorry to revive an old thread, I've ben out of the loop for a while, and noticed this in the release notes:
New feature(s)

* DirecTV Media Share™ BETA updated with new user interface (Formerly known as ViiV)

Does this mean it's not limited to Intel ViiV machines? I own all AMDs.


----------

